# Official Kindle First thread -- new picks for November 2015



## Atunah

So if you have prime, you get a free book a month. From a selection of a few. This month there are 4.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/



> Kindle First is a program that offers customers early access to new Kindle books across popular genres from Amazon Publishing.
> 
> Prime members are automatically eligible for Kindle First.
> Every month Prime members can enjoy one of the four books selected by Amazon Publishing editors for free.
> Kindle First books can be read on any Kindle device or free Kindle reading app and become part of customers' permanent libraries.
> Prime members can sign up to receive a monthly e-mail announcing new Kindle First picks.
> 
> Please also note:
> Kindle First is available to US customers only.
> Kindle First books downloaded for free cannot be returned.
> Customers who have previously opted out of all Amazon e-mails will not receive the monthly e-mail announcing new Kindle First picks. If you would like to update your E-mail Preferences, you can do so by visiting Your Account.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Atunah!

Off to check them out....

From the snippet you posted, sounds like there will be four each month to choose from?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looks like they're books that otherwise would be preorders for non-Prime members? So we get them first? And you don't need a Kindle, but you do need to be a Prime member.  Picked up the mystery, it's already on my Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

They will all be from Amazon publishing and 4 each month. And we get to keep them, unlike the prime lending library. 

I think its a smart way of getting the word out of new releases a bit earlier. I got the Brockway of course.  

So those that have prime but no kindle, now they can get a book too a month to read.  

And those of us that have a kindle, we get two.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yep, looks good to me....

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Here's a link to Amazon's press release: Introducing Kindle First-Exclusive Early Access to New Books



> SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Nov. 1, 2013-- (NASDAQ: AMZN)-Amazon.com, Inc. today announced the launch of Kindle First (www.amazon.com/kindlefirst), a new program that offers customers access to Kindle books a month in advance of their official release date.
> 
> Here's how Kindle First works:
> 
> 
> Each month, Amazon Publishing editors select several titles from Kindle's most popular categories a month ahead of their official publication date, adding a note of recommendation and a behind-the-scenes look at the stories and the authors.
> 
> Customers can choose one of the featured books each month for $1.99. Prime members can make their selection for free - adding yet another benefit of Prime membership.
> 
> Customers can receive a monthly email alerting them of new Kindle First selections. Signup is free and there is no purchase obligation.
> 
> Customers can visit the Kindle store on amazon.com or their Kindle device to select their book. All Kindle First books become part of your permanent Kindle library and can be read on any Kindle device and Kindle free reading apps.


----------



## BTackitt

I picked up the JR Rain book. Have all the others, and I feel like supporting a KB member.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Great deal!

FWIW, I tried to get more than one but you can't.   (Just checking.)

When you go to the page it shows you as a Kindle First member.  Once you've bought one for the month via Kindle First, the others, even if you go through the page, revert to the regular asking price.

Atunah. . . just out of curiosity. . . how did you first hear about it?  (And thanks for sharing.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And the one you've bought says "Write a Review."

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Great deal!
> 
> FWIW, I tried to get more than one but you can't.  (Just checking.)
> 
> When you go to the page it shows you as a Kindle First member. Once you've bought one for the month via Kindle First, the others, even if you go through the page, revert to the regular asking price.
> 
> Atunah. . . just out of curiosity. . . how did you first hear about it? (And thanks for sharing.  )


On the romance bargain thread on Mobilereads.com. Should have probably said that right off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It does indeed. 

But also. . . .if you go to the regular sales page, the Kindle First Price is no longer showing.

I would be interested to know -- I clicked 'buy' too fast myself -- if you just happen to land on the page of one of those books AND have Prime AND have not purchased one of those books, does it alert you somehow? I mean, I saw the notation when I went through Atunah's link . . . I wonder if you'd see it if you don't. I assume so.



Atunah said:


> On the romance bargain thread on Mobilereads.com. Should have probably said that right off.


No worries. I'm just wondering how widely they're publicizing it. I mean, there's the press release, but most folks don't read them. I wonder if -- if I hadn't already found out and bought one -- I could have expected an email announcing it as a Prime member?


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> It does indeed.
> 
> But also. . . .if you go to the regular sales page, the Kindle First Price is no longer showing.
> 
> I would be interested to know -- I clicked 'buy' too fast myself -- if you just happen to land on the page of one of those books AND have Prime AND have not purchased one of those books, does it alert you somehow? I mean, I saw the notation when I went through Atunah's link . . . I wonder if you'd see it if you don't. I assume so.


I can answer that one. I went to the page of the book on a different browser window first and it showed a box on the right, above the pre-order button saying its a kindle first and to get it free. So it knows I guess if you are prime as there was only a buy free button. I can't recall the exact text, but the box is greenish and large and hard to overlook. I got my book from that page, not the link I posted and then the box goes away.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I did get an email welcoming me a subscriber to the Kindle First program.  I can't remember if I clicked on something on the page....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got the email welcoming me AFTER I'd picked up one of the books.

What I'm curious about is, if I hadn't already done that, would Amazon be letting me know about it?  And when?

Oh, and just to clarify: I don't mean anything particular by any of these questions.  They're just questions.  'Cause I'm sometimes weirdly curious that way.


----------



## Atunah

I didn't get any email other than the one confirming my signup to the kindle first emails. There was a checkmark on that link to the books where I think it was automatically checked once you hit the buy. 

But no other emails.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So: someone with Prime who's not been all over-eager like the rest of us and already clicked  please wait and see if Amazon announces it to you directly.  Don't worry, you have all month to get the book free before it's released officially. 

It is good that it shows on the book page, of course.  Makes you feel like you stumbled upon something special.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> They will all be from Amazon publishing and 4 each month. And we get to keep them, unlike the prime lending library.
> 
> I think its a smart way of getting the word out of new releases a bit earlier. I got the Brockway of course.
> 
> So those that have prime but no kindle, now they can get a book too a month to read.
> 
> And those of us that have a kindle, we get two.


This is great news. I got the Brockaway, too. It's like giving out ARC's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got the email welcoming me AFTER I'd picked up one of the books.
> 
> What I'm curious about is, if I hadn't already done that, would Amazon be letting me know about it? And when?
> 
> Oh, and just to clarify: I don't mean anything particular by any of these questions. They're just questions. 'Cause I'm sometimes weirdly curious that way.


Yeah, I got that...I was just providing information.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, and it's your turn at WWF....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You really are impatient at wwf....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, I waited 15 hours...  

Don't worry, I'll get distracted and slow down.  I'm still playing a lot with my new toy.  (Though I like WWF on the iPad better).

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Very cool... need to see if there is anything I would like...


----------



## Atunah

And now you two have me intrigued with wwf. Words with friends I presume. I never played that as I thought you had to know people to play with. People that get impatient apparently.


----------



## Meemo

Just to clarify (and maybe it's up in the thread somewhere and I didn't read closely enough) - Kindle First! is available to everyone. If you aren't a Prime member, the book you choose is $1.99 and you get access to it a month early. (And as discussed, if you're a Prime member, the book is free.) I got my free one today. Saw it on FB and got my book before signing up for the email notifications, and was already signed up when I went back to sign up. Now whether those emails will show up is another thing - there are some I get, and some I don't. But I did clean up my Amazon email subscriptions.

And yes, it's a bit like an ARC (Advance Reader's Copy) - I suspect they're really hoping folks will read and post a review.
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/1/5054252/amazon-kindle-first-sells-books-before-release-date-free-for-prime


----------



## crebel

^^ Meemo is correct and I was just coming to emphasize this point.  I'm not a Prime member and I was able to purchase the Brockway book for $1.99.  It isn't a pre-order (although there was a place to do that for $4.99) and is already on my Kindle.

There was also a notation under the "Buy for $1.99" that it would automatically enroll you in the e-mail program for future month newsletters which was confirmed in my purchase e-mail from Amazon.

I like this new program!


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> So: someone with Prime who's not been all over-eager like the rest of us and already clicked  please wait and see if Amazon announces it to you directly. Don't worry, you have all month to get the book free before it's released officially.
> 
> It is good that it shows on the book page, of course. Makes you feel like you stumbled upon something special.


okay, none of the books interest me, so i'll hold off and see if i get an e-mail..


----------



## JetJammer

I have an HTC One (Android phone), and this showed up first thing this morning under "news of the day".  Thought that was an interesting place to find out about it!


----------



## KindleGirl

They announced it on facebook and provided the link. That's how I found it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleGirl said:


> They announced it on facebook and provided the link. That's how I found it.


Good thing I hang out here or I would never know what Amazon has up their sleeve.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love our members...they know everything...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> So: someone with Prime who's not been all over-eager like the rest of us and already clicked  please wait and see if Amazon announces it to you directly. Don't worry, you have all month to get the book free before it's released officially.


I haven't bought any of the four books (none interested me) and haven't received any emails about the program.


----------



## David North-Martino

Thanks for the info. I didn't know about this program.


----------



## Toby

Yay! I got "I Will Survive" book. Love that song.


----------



## Geoffrey

telracs said:


> okay, none of the books interest me, so i'll hold off and see if i get an e-mail..


I got the mail but did't pick up any from this round of books ... maybe next time ....


----------



## 68564

Ooo... Glad I poked my head in here. I am a prime member with a Kindle and did not get any email about this. Off to check the link...


----------



## LauraB

I am a Prime member, I didn't get an email but I noticed it at the kindle store on my new HDX. It was in the scroll things on top of store page. Haven't ordered anything yet.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I just picked up "Things We Set On Fire" for free. Liking this!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hmm... I just tested whether it would let me pick up a second book from the four, for free... and it did. I thought it was limited to one freebie out of the four.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> Hmm... I just tested whether it would let me pick up a second book from the four, for free... and it did. I thought it was limited to one freebie out of the four.


  REALLY? 

It didn't me.  They must like you better.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Ah - - scratch that. My first one didn't go through, because of a lost internet connection.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oops.  So. . . . . I hope you got the one you really wanted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think they are all lendable (at least "Things" and the JR Rain book are), perhaps someone who picked it will lend "Things We Set on Fire" to you, Harvey.

I'm willing to lend the JR Rain book to the first person who wants it.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9

Amazon is really making Prime an unbelievable product and a huge sales tie-in with its other products. From free 2nd day shipping, to free videos for the Fire, to now this for the Kindle (& others). Its the best $80 I've ever spent, by a huge margin. Maybe we will get free delivery of the Washington Post soon (just kidding, you already can get the Post for free, but it fit in with the rhythm of the post so well.).

Steve


----------



## Leslie

stevene9 said:


> Amazon is really making Prime an unbelievable product and a huge sales tie-in with its other products. From free 2nd day shipping, to free videos for the Fire, to now this for the Kindle (& others). Its the best $80 I've ever spent, by a huge margin. Maybe we will get free delivery of the Washington Post soon (just kidding, you already can get the Post for free, but it fit in with the rhythm of the post so well.).
> 
> Steve


I just hope the price doesn't go up! Back in the day, I thought $79 for free shipping all year was amazing. Now look at all the other stuff I get. I suppose if it went up a bit, I wouldn't complain too much but right now, $79 seems like the bargain of the century.

L


----------



## 3pointers

I found out about this via an email.  Perhaps those of you who didn't get the email do not have that box checked under your Amazon communication preferences.  I'm not sure which box you need checked, but it could be either Amazon Prime or Kindle books.

TJ


----------



## Tripp

I just stumbled onto this, chose a book and immediately came here to see what everyone is saying.  I don't have prime and wanted to try it out.  Now I am looking forward to future emails.  

Maybe Kboards could add this as it's own subject in the Book Bazaar since it is free for some and a bargain for others?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Actually we have it as a permanent link in the top menu, under "Books."  And I suspect it'll be announced in the Book Corner every month, ala the Kindle Daily Deals...

Betsy


----------



## Mandy

I just signed up for the free trial of Prime tonight when I bought a Fire, and I'm kicking myself for not looking into it earlier (I've had a free trial before, back when free shipping was really the only benefit). My daughters have already enjoyed using the Instant Video, I got the free shipping on the Fire, and I snagged one of the free books. Any other perks I should know about other than the borrowing one free book per month?


----------



## Tripp

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually we have it as a permanent link in the top menu, under "Books." And I suspect it'll be announced in the Book Corner every month, ala the Kindle Daily Deals...
> 
> Betsy


Ah, I see it. That makes more sense.


----------



## wiccanhot

I found out about it when I connected my Kindle NTSO to wi-fi.  It was the special offer on the home screen.


----------



## CS

Which book do you guys recommend? The one by J.R. Rain sounds the most interesting to me, but I'll wait to hear what everyone else thinks first.


----------



## BTackitt

Hey! I got the email today introducing me to Kindle First! hahahahah


----------



## Dragle

Thanks for posting about this, Atunah (just saw the thread today as I've been away from the forum for a while).  I didn't get an email announcing it, but I'm not sure if I have my account set to receive Amazon emails.  I got Silent Echo and clicked the button to get the monthly email.  Seems like a great deal!


----------



## CS

New books are up!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/

Soy Sauce for Beginners
by Kirstin Chen

The Widow File
by S.G. Redling

Sweet Nothings (A Sugar Springs Novel)
by Kim Law

Timebound 
by Rysa Walker


----------



## kansaskyle

What did y'all think of the November selections?  I tried "Silent Echo" and found it disappointing.  

I haven't looked through the December books yet.


----------



## CS

kansaskyle said:


> What did y'all think of the November selections? I tried "Silent Echo" and found it disappointing.
> 
> I haven't looked through the December books yet.


I got Silent Echo too, but I haven't read it yet.

Of the December books, I'm deciding between The Widow File and Timebound. I think I'll go with the latter though.


----------



## Leslie

In November, I selected the Gloria Gaynor book and read about 4 pages.

This time I picked Soy Sauce for Beginners. We'll see if that one is more successful than the November selection.

L


----------



## Atunah

I haven't gotten to the November selection yet as I found out it was third in a very loosely connected series. But I am OCD like that. So I have to read the first two first. That was the Brockway title. 

This month I am still at a loss which to grab. The romance title is something about cupcakes that doesn't appeal to me at all.  I don't read women's fiction so the Soy is out. That leaves the thriller and the YA. Hmmm. Looks like I have to go out of my zone for this month. Reading some reviews about the thriller, they comment on gratuitous violence, so I guess that one is out. 

That leaves YA which is a genre I don't read, but seems to have time travel and history, which at least I like.
I guess I'll be reading a YA then. I hope it doesn't have an overly whiny emo teenager.  

eta: Timebound it is. The blurb sounds really interesting.


----------



## Dragle

I got Timebound and I've started reading it.  Bearing in mind that's it's a YA novel, I like it so far.  

(I posted a thread for the monthly selections but it seems to have disappeared. I thought it would be nice to have one for Kindle First, kind of like the FAotD thread for the Fires)


----------



## CS

The new ones have just been posted...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/

The Barkeep
by William Lashner

The Line (Witching Savannah, Book One)
by J. D. Horn

Mint Juleps and Justice (An Adams Grove Novel)
by Nancy Naigle

Descending Son
by Scott Shepherd


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks CS. I picked up _The Barkeep_.

Oh . . . and I can look for a new book to borrow for January too!  Happy New Year, indeed.


----------



## 68564

Thanks for the reminder, forgot about this!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the reminder, CS.

Ann, I haven't borrowed a book in months. Thanks for reminding me about that, too.


----------



## Dragle

Hmm, it's a tough decision this month.  3 out of 4 sound good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> Hmm, it's a tough decision this month. 3 out of 4 sound good.


They all have lending enabled. . . . so join forces. Find others who want the same ones and figure out how to lend them between you all. Keeping in mind, each one can only be loaned once.


----------



## jlee745

I grabbed The Line (Witching Savannah, Book One). I love Savannah so it was an easy choice for me. I am trying to finish up
some series I've started so It will a month or more before I read it so if anyone would like to borrow it from me just let me know.


----------



## Atunah

I can't make my mind up  . The romance selection looks a bit cutesy with the small town setting and it is #5 in that series. I am really OCD about series so that is out. 

The Horror one is out right away, I think I did my horror quota in the past when that was all I read. I just don't have the nerves for it anymore. The thriller might be a bit too brutal for me just reading the descriptions which leaves The Line. It says fantasy, but reading the description its more urban fantasy which I prefer anyway. Pure fantasy isn't something I read. So I think I'll try that one set in Savannah. 

Everything is a series nowadays and I have about 200 of those started already, like I need another one to add to the pile *grumble grumble*


----------



## teralpar

I couldn't decide between The Barkeep and Descending Son...but I went ahead and clicked on The Barkeep. I still haven't read the Kindle First books I chose during the the last 2 months.


----------



## Toby

You can get 2 FREE BOOKS a month. Your Prime book & your KINDLE FIRST book. I got The Barkeeper ? For the Kindle First this month. I got an Ed McBain book for my Prime book. I just call it Prime. It's just the free book that you get monthly when you have Prime.


----------



## CS

Toby said:


> You can get 2 FREE BOOKS a month. Your Prime book & your KINDLE FIRST book. I got The Barkeeper ? For the Kindle First this month. I got an Ed McBain book for my Prime book. I just call it Prime. It's just the free book that you get monthly when you have Prime.


That's true, but the First book is yours to keep forever while the Prime book eventually has to be returned.


----------



## GatorDeb

Eh, haven't been too excited about it, got a book last month and one this month (couldn't even tell you the titles) but they don't seem to have nonfiction which is what I read most.  Haven't really seen it as an added value.  Haven't read either of them yet and no immediate plans to do so.


----------



## BevAnneS

I picked up The Barkeep, too.


----------



## Shastastan

I got a notification via gmail today.  I didn't buy anything but I may go back and get 1.  I didn't have my new paperwhite yet when I deleted the gmail.  I didn't want to add it to my old K2.  The paperwhite came this afternoon so I'm going to retrieve the gmail from the trash after I get the PW registered.  

My wife ordered the PW on the 16th of last month and we thought it would take 4 - 6 weeks.  We got an email yesterday saying it would come this Saturday but it came today.  Folks who have been waiting will be getting some nice surprises.  We did know that mine wouldn't be here for Christmas though.


----------



## Dragle

I got the email notificaiton today and it was very confusing--I think they made a mistake, as it listed Silent Echo which was a previous one, and some other titles that weren't this month's books--but when you clicked the link it took you to the correct books.  Weird.  Anyway, I decided to go with The Line (Witching Savannah). I thought about the thriller, but its description says a merciless killer leaves a trail of dead in his wake, and I generally don't like ones like that.


----------



## lindnet

I can't decide between The Barkeep and The Line!  I read the samples on both and they sound equally good. I guess I'll have to flip a coin, lol.


----------



## Toby

Yes, sorry I forgot to mention that you get to keep the book in Kindle First.


----------



## mooshie78

Missed this thread somehow.  Cool program.  Went with The Barkeep this month, and signed up for the notification e-mails.


----------



## Dragle

I'm about 60% through The Line, and I have to say, it's really good! (I expected it to be a little cheesy, I guess).  If you haven't picked your January K1st book yet (not likely), I recommend this one!  If you didn't pick it, you might see if it's borrowable as a monthly Prime book-- last month's were.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think most of the books are also lendable person-to-person if anyone is willing to do that.  I know the one's I've checked have been.  I'm willing to lend either of my Kindle First books, if anyone is interested.  I'll figure out which ones they are and post here...

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Well I finally started one of them, Timebound. Read about 1/2 of it last night (I think it said 60% when I turned it off). Good writing, no issues with formatting/etc. It is a light wieght time travel adventure story with all of the typical trappings and paradoxes. Not earth shattering, but an enjoyable read if you are not the kind that will want details on how things work (basically none of that in the story so far) and want every paradox to be resolved cleanly.


----------



## Susan J

The February Kindle First choices are available.  I was happy to see two thrillers in the selection.  I have enjoyed books by both of those authors so it was a hard choice.    I chose Long Knives since I was in the mood for a good legal thriller.  

So far, I have been very happy with my choice every month and think this program is a winner.


----------



## Atunah

I am going to have to skip this month. There is absolutely nothing that even remotely interests me. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I am going to have to skip this month. There is absolutely nothing that even remotely interests me. Hopefully next time.


I thought the one about the Hollywood family might be okay, but when I read the blurb, I decided to pass.


----------



## telracs

I got "Gilded."  Of course, I probably won't get to it until 2015...


----------



## booklover888

No romance   

Even for free I don't want any of those.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's the page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/?tag=kb-20

I like both Long Knives and The Rented Mule -- but decided on Long Knives. I'll try the other when it's in the KOLL.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's the page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/?tag=kb-20
> 
> I like both Long Knives and The Rented Mule -- but decided on Long Knives. I'll try the other when it's in the KOLL.


That's exactly what I did. And I'm not sure that the Hitchcock scenario of a man on the run trying to clear his name would work as well in the book is in the movie. Suspension of disbelief might not work that long!


----------



## 68564

telracs said:


> I got "Gilded." Of course, I probably won't get to it until 2015...


Yeah... ditto.


----------



## 25803

I tried one book the first month they started this program. I couldn't finish the book. I haven't been inclined to try it again because of that experience, but I will reconsider since apparently this isn't the norm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KathyCarmichael said:


> I tried one book the first month they started this program. I couldn't finish the book. I haven't been inclined to try it again because of that experience, but I will reconsider since apparently this isn't the norm.


Yeah -- I didn't much care for the book I got the first month. But it was free, so . . . . . .


----------



## BTackitt

Long Knives.


----------



## Toby

Guilded


----------



## Dragle

I wonder why I didn't get the email notice...


----------



## VictoriaP

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah -- I didn't much care for the book I got the first month. But it was free, so . . . . . .


Even free is no deal if I'm not going to read it; that just creates electronic clutter (which I already have plenty of!) As such, nothing to pick up for me this month.


----------



## CegAbq

Dragle said:


> I wonder why I didn't get the email notice...


I haven't gotten an email yet either.


----------



## 68564

Dragle said:


> I wonder why I didn't get the email notice...





CegAbq said:


> I haven't gotten an email yet either.


Mine just came this AM. Last month it came even a few days later than that... this thread always reminds me first.


----------



## jlee745

I just received my email this morning. I highly suggest Bobby Cole's book. I read his first two books after seeing it
advertised on my husbands hunting channel. You do not have to be a hunter to enjoy his books. The first book really had me seating on the edge of my seat. Great thriller


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> I wonder why I didn't get the email notice...


I just got mine this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VictoriaP said:


> Even free is no deal if I'm not going to read it; that just creates electronic clutter (which I already have plenty of!) As such, nothing to pick up for me this month.


Well, that's true. But at the time I thought it looked good. Wouldn't have gotten it if I hadn't thought that. And I DID read it. Just didn't care for it, after all.

All I'm saying is, at least I didn't waste money as well as time.


----------



## CegAbq

My email came in the wee hours also; just was too anxious, I suppose.

I'm having a hard time deciding between Mule & Gilded.


----------



## 68564

CegAbq said:


> My email came in the wee hours also; just was too anxious, I suppose.
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding between Mule & Gilded.


Is Gilded loanable? if so get mule, and I will loan you Gilded. It be a while before I can get to read it anyways.


----------



## CegAbq

VydorScope said:


> Is Gilded loanable? if so get mule, and I will loan you Gilded. It be a while before I can get to read it anyways.


That is really nice of you to offer, but like several others here, I "collect" free books for times when I'm marooned on a desert island (that still has electricity so I can keep my Kindle charged), and my to-be-read list is ridiculously long. I would not want to tie up your book


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My email came at 3:02am. So, I took another look and decided to try Gilded.


----------



## cagnes

Can't decide, none of them tempt me... so I'll probably pass this month.


----------



## geoffthomas

I deliberated for a while, three interested me.  But at the end I chose Long Knives.


----------



## Dragle

I haven't chosen one yet since they don't sound that spectacular, but might get one later.  I'm reading my Prime KOLL book for now.


----------



## 68564

VydorScope said:


> Well I finally started one of them, Timebound. Read about 1/2 of it last night (I think it said 60% when I turned it off). Good writing, no issues with formatting/etc. It is a light wieght time travel adventure story with all of the typical trappings and paradoxes. Not earth shattering, but an enjoyable read if you are not the kind that will want details on how things work (basically none of that in the story so far) and want every paradox to be resolved cleanly.


I meant to update this thread. I finished Timebound. It was enjoyable, and did not have a cliffhanger ending, even though it is obviously has dangling threads for a follow book or two. Pretty much everything I thought about the book at the 60% mark held through to the end.


----------



## Pickett

I got The Rented Mule and Amazon gave me $3 credit towards each of five other mystery/thriller. http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&docId=1001925621


----------



## Atunah

Unfortunately for me its another month without a pick for me. Not even a maybe in this batch for me 
A espionage thriller, a scary supernatural thriller, so both of those are out for me. Then some mystery with baby cribs on the cover and a woman's fiction about cheating. Those are no go for me too.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/ref=amb_link_398498782_9?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-leftnav&pf_rd_r=154HPTF7WY3D88Z15C47&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1727924142&pf_rd_i=154606011

Hope everyone else finds something. It seems to me they have a lot of thrillers and stuff every month. Maybe because they are releases many of them under their imprints, so it would make sense. Just nothing for me.


----------



## Susan J

I'm a David Lender fan and have really enjoyed his financial thrillers. Since _Mickey Outside_ is supposed to be in a new style for him, I'm happy to see this as one of this month's selections.


----------



## 68564

I love on top of everything y'all are around here. I have not gotten the email from Amazon yet, and I forgot all about this again! Thanks for the reminder! But going to pass this round... nothing jumps out.


----------



## Atunah

I haven't gotten the email yet either. I was just perusing the kindle store for my March prime loan when I remembered. There is a link on the left in the kindle store among all the other sale stuff to the kindle first in case you don't have the email yet.


----------



## lindnet

Well, darn.....they all look good to me.  Maybe I should flip a coin?


----------



## 68564

Is there a way to gift these? Since I do not want any of these four, it be nice to get one for those that can't get it and give it away.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I got the David Lender book. I don't think I've ever read anything by him. Anyway, the description got me at "madcap heist." I'm a sucker for that sort of thing.


----------



## Atunah

VydorScope said:


> Is there a way to gift these? Since I do not want any of these four, it be nice to get one for those that can't get it and give it away.


No gifting. Since its a benefit of having prime. But you can get one and then loan it out to someone for 14 days, they are lendable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I went with 

Probably won't get to it for a bit so am happy to lend it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> I went with
> 
> Probably won't get to it for a bit so am happy to lend it if anyone is interested.


I was actually interested in two books, this being one of them--so if okay with you, Ann, I'll borrow this one from you and download the other for myself. Thanks!

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I went with Mickey Outside. I actually might read it myself, and in any case my mother will read it on my old Kindle keyboard.


----------



## Toby

I got Mickey Outside. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## telracs

i went back and looked at them because originally none of the categories appealed to me.  but looking at Mickey Outside, it doesn't seem that it really is a thriller (or if it is, it's light), so i got that.


----------



## Dragle

I wound up not taking one last month. This month I went with The Seventh Child.


----------



## Leslie

I borrowed *The Seventh Child* from Ann. It took me 2 weeks to read 16%--clearly I wasn't getting into that book!

I finished *Hidden* this morning. It was good, not great, but I've read worse.

L


----------



## CS

Thought about Mickey Outside, but I went with Hidden because I felt for something different.


----------



## Dragle

Leslie said:


> I borrowed *The Seventh Child* from Ann. It took me 2 weeks to read 16%--clearly I wasn't getting into that book!
> 
> I finished *Hidden* this morning. It was good, not great, but I've read worse.
> 
> L


Ohh. I haven't even started it yet, since I had to finish up another book and am now reading my March KOLL! A backlog is starting to form...


----------



## mphicks

April's Kindle First selections are up. What are your picks for this month's batch? The acquiring editor's comments and the similarities to Veronica Mars drew me to Killing Ruby Rose by Jessie Humprhies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Haven't decided yet, thanks for the reminder. Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/ref=amb_link_398498782_9?tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I was torn between I am Livia and Killing Ruby Rose and went for KRR...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got _I am Livia_ so if you want to borrow it, Betsy, you may. The thriller didn't grab me this time and I'm not keen on either YA or romance.


----------



## telracs

i got the romance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Had to be Livia for me. I always felt she could not have been the monster Graves made her out to be. Would Octavius have nurtured such a viper in his bosom? I think not. 

Really looking forward to reading this book.


----------



## CS

I somehow bought Dove Season a while ago, so I'll probably read that before deciding on whether to get the sequel, Plaster City, which is one of the free choices this month. If Dove is good, getting Plaster will be a no-brainer. If not, I'll go back to the drawing board.


----------



## lindnet

Well, I don't seem to be able to pick one this time.  None of them are grabbing me.  Maybe I'll try again in a day or two and see if my attitude has changed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I was tempted by the mystery, but went Roman. Livia has been added to my library.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> ... went Roman. Livia has been added to my library.


Me too


----------



## Toby

Killing Ruby Rose


----------



## CegAbq

Everyone who got KRR, I'd love to know what you think. This group has reactions that seem to be more in line with what I'm looking for in a story than the general reviews.
I sometimes like YA, sometimes not. Haven't actually gotten into Veronica Mars, but it sounds like something I'd like.


----------



## 68564

Eh, nothing looks exciting again this month.....


----------



## Leslie

CegAbq said:


> Me too


Me three.

L


----------



## Dragle

Yeah, this is two months in a row I'm not taking one.  But then I haven't gotten around to reading February's yet, so...


----------



## SeymourKopath

I went with Plaster City this month. The other three don't interest me at all. My main reading interest is SciFi. 

I've noticed that Amazon doesn't promote the free monthly book in its information pages for Amazon Prime. I wonder why? Any guesses?


----------



## Atunah

I didn't get anything last month either. This time I got "Home to Stay", which is the romance selection. I usually do not like cutesy small town type romances. I thought this is like that. I saw its the 3rd in a series so I started the sample of the first in that series and immediately got it as my April prime loan. 

Its not like those small town cutesy chick lit thingies I don't like. Its fantastic. Its on a fishing island. I am almost through with the first, then get the 2nd and then I can read the kindle first one. I am pretty OCD with reading in order. 
So far the first is a 5 star read for me. I love the setting and the people in it. Its quite a feat to get me to like a contemporary romance. I have the most problems with that sub genre. 

I am just so happy to have found a contempo romance series I am liking.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I didn't get anything last month either. This time I got "Home to Stay", which is the romance selection. I usually do not like cutesy small town type romances. I thought this is like that. I saw its the 3rd in a series so I started the sample of the first in that series and immediately got it as my April prime loan.
> 
> Its not like those small town cutesy chick lit thingies I don't like. Its fantastic. Its on a fishing island. I am almost through with the first, then get the 2nd and then I can read the kindle first one. I am pretty OCD with reading in order.
> So far the first is a 5 star read for me. I love the setting and the people in it. Its quite a feat to get me to like a contemporary romance. I have the most problems with that sub genre.
> 
> I am just so happy to have found a contempo romance series I am liking.


I'll take your recommendation and give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reading _I am Livia_ and loving it. I'm at the 50% mark and she's just married Caesar Augustus when he was still Octavian. The book starts with the plot to assassinate Caesar, then goes on to her marriage to Tiberius Nero and the political events of the day. Very interesting.

Atunah, I might go ahead and borrow the first book in the series, too. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## JuliMonroe

Glad people are liking _Livia_. That's the one I went with.

For those who said they didn't take anything last month, you missed out on _Seventh Child_. It was a slow build kind of book, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dragle

Oh, I did get Seventh Child, just haven't read it yet.  Thought that was the month before last...


----------



## CS

CS said:


> I somehow bought Dove Season a while ago, so I'll probably read that before deciding on whether to get the sequel, Plaster City, which is one of the free choices this month. If Dove is good, getting Plaster will be a no-brainer. If not, I'll go back to the drawing board


I'm reading Dove Season now, and I'm in love with the writing style. Decided to go ahead and get the sequel, Plaster City, even though I haven't finished the first book yet. Don't think I'll regret it though.


----------



## Leslie

JuliMonroe said:


> Glad people are liking _Livia_. That's the one I went with.
> 
> For those who said they didn't take anything last month, you missed out on _Seventh Child_. It was a slow build kind of book, but I really enjoyed it.


Really? I gave up on it at 12% and it took me two weeks to get that far! LOL.

L


----------



## CS

JuliMonroe said:


> Glad people are liking _Livia_. That's the one I went with.
> 
> For those who said they didn't take anything last month, you missed out on _Seventh Child_. It was a slow build kind of book, but I really enjoyed it.


I got "Hidden" last month, even though someone else here said it wasn't great - just because I wanted a change from the type of book I usually get. I ended up liking it quite a bit. It wasn't perfect, and the end felt a bit "off" somehow, but it was worth the read IMO.

So, honestly, I scratch my head when people post "nothing for me this month" or words to that effect. These books are *free*_. Take a chance on something IMO. 

(Edit: I quoted the wrong post before. )_


----------



## Dragle

CS said:


> So, honestly, I scratch my head when people post "nothing for me this month" or words to that effect. These books are *free*_. Take a chance on something IMO.
> 
> _


_
I know, but ... there are LOTS of other free books and KOLL books that sound more interesting than these, and I've got a backlog developing (even including some actual paid-for ones!). If not, I definitely wouldn't be so picky! _


----------



## 68564

CS said:


> So, honestly, I scratch my head when people post "nothing for me this month" or words to that effect. These books are *free*_. Take a chance on something IMO.
> _


_

Life is too short to waste time reading a book that I am pretty sure I won't like.  I have TBR list of books I paid for that will carry me a long time, so not like I am hurting for something to read. _


----------



## Atunah

CS said:


> So, honestly, I scratch my head when people post "nothing for me this month" or words to that effect. These books are *free*_. Take a chance on something IMO.
> 
> _


_
Well, there really isn't a point for me though to get a book I know I would never read. I don't read brutal thrillers and such for example and one month there were like 2 or 3 of those and the other was a chick lit, which I also don't read. I read several genres, but there are certain genres I just will not read period. Horror and brutal thrillers are 2 of those. So even though they are free, what would be the point. 
I did get a young adult I think it was the second month they offered it. I don't usually read YA, but I am not totally opposed to it. So on that I did take a chance. But I haven't gotten to it yet. 

But yeah, there are just some genres on my never will read list and some months there just isn't anything that appeals to me in any way from this program. Its all ok, I'll just check the next month. This month I got lucky as I read the first in the series, they are offering the 3rd, and I loved it. So I assume I will like the 3rd too. Have to read 2nd first though. Pesky OCD read order._


----------



## Leslie

CS said:


> I got "Hidden" last month, even though someone else here said it wasn't great - just because I wanted a change from the type of book I usually get. I ended up liking it quite a bit. It wasn't perfect, and the end felt a bit "off" somehow, but it was worth the read IMO.
> 
> So, honestly, I scratch my head when people post "nothing for me this month" or words to that effect. These books are *free*_. Take a chance on something IMO.
> 
> (Edit: I quoted the wrong post before. )
> _


_

I read "Hidden" and thought it was entertaining. Good, not great but I read tons of books that are good, not great. I wait in anticipation for the great ones...LOL. Soy Sauce for Beginners (from a few months ago) was good, not great, but I enjoyed it. The Seventh Child, on the other hand, was a definite DNF for me. But I gave it a try.

L_


----------



## ericaroswell

Thanks for this very helpful info and link.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finished _I am Livia_. It only went as far as Octavian's victory at Actium and his return to Rome. I thought that was appropriate since the story focused on Livia.

In the Author's Note, she said what I've always thought. Augustus was too canny to stay with a woman who kept murdering his heirs. He would have known if that's what she was up to. She failed to give him a son of his own and he could have divorced her for that reason alone, but he didn't. That says a lot for their relationship.

Very much enjoyed the story.


----------



## CS

New picks for May:

Dragon's Triangle
by Christine Kling

Chasing the Sun
by Natalia Sylvester

From the Moment We Met (A St. Helena Vineyard Novel)
by Marina Adair

Moving Day
by Jonathan Stone

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/

All of them sound very solid IMO.


----------



## 68564

Dragon's Triangle looks interesting, outside my normal genre, but maybe will take a chance on it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Boy, some of you really get that email early --- or do you have a bookmark and stalk the site beginning at midnight on the first!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> New picks for May:
> 
> Dragon's Triangle Action Adventure
> by Christine Kling
> 
> Chasing the Sun General Fiction
> by Natalia Sylvester
> 
> From the Moment We Met (A St. Helena Vineyard Novel) contemporary romance
> by Marina Adair
> 
> Moving Day crime thriller
> by Jonathan Stone
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/
> 
> All of them sound very solid IMO.


I looked more closely at all but the romance, which is just not my thing . Ultimately settled on _Dragon's Triangle_. It sounds like Clive Cussler or Boyd Morrison but with a female lead.


----------



## Susan J

Ann in Arlington said:


> Boy, some of you really get that email early --- or do you have a bookmark and stalk the site beginning at midnight on the first!


One doesn't have to wait for the email. On the Kindle Book page, the left hand menu always lists Kindle First which is updated on the first of the month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan J said:


> One doesn't have to wait for the email. On the Kindle Book page, the left hand menu always lists Kindle First which is updated on the first of the month.


You can bookmark the link that's been posted earlier:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm?tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan J said:


> One doesn't have to wait for the email. On the Kindle Book page, the left hand menu always lists Kindle First which is updated on the first of the month.


Well, yeah . . . but that means you have to be paying attention.


----------



## 68564

That is what THIS thread is for.


----------



## CS

Yeah, I bookmarked the link. Couldn't sleep, so I checked it last night and posted here.


----------



## JuliMonroe

I got Dragon's Triangle. I really enjoyed her earlier book Circle of Bones.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I just picked up Moving Day. A freebie is a good way to start the month!

(Note: you can always get to the Kindle First page through our main menus under Books > Kindle First. I also try to remember to add the announcement bar about it... which I just did for May's offerings.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JuliMonroe said:


> I got Dragon's Triangle. I really enjoyed her earlier book Circle of Bones.


You know, I think I have that one too . . . need to move it up the TBR list.


----------



## Dragle

I went for Chasing the Sun ... none of them sounded too exciting but I might like this one for the setting in Peru.


----------



## Leslie

I had a hard time deciding between *Dragon's Triangle* and *Moving Day*--they both sounded good. I read the online preview of each one. When I saw the line that had lunch being served at 0100 on a naval ship (*Dragon's Triangle*) I realized that *Moving Day* had to be my choice. LOL.

L


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> I had a hard time deciding between *Dragon's Triangle* and *Moving Day*--they both sounded good. I read the online preview of each one. When I saw the line that had lunch being served at 0100 on a naval ship (*Dragon's Triangle*) I realized that *Moving Day* had to be my choice. LOL.
> 
> L


even i don't eat lunch at 1 in the morning....

i got the romance.


----------



## Toby

They all look great this month. I got Moving Day.


----------



## Meemo

telracs said:


> even i don't eat lunch at 1 in the morning....
> 
> i got the romance.


Well if you're doing the night shift, or mid-shift, your "lunch" may well be at 1 a.m. ;-)


----------



## mphicks

Leslie said:


> I had a hard time deciding between *Dragon's Triangle* and *Moving Day*--they both sounded good. I read the online preview of each one. When I saw the line that had lunch being served at 0100 on a naval ship (*Dragon's Triangle*) I realized that *Moving Day* had to be my choice. LOL.
> 
> L


Ouch! lol I didn't read the excerpt, but snagged Dragon's Triangle off the premise. Ah well, maybe this will get fixed, or hopefully the story will be strong enough to help me overlook the error. Good catch, though!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Leslie said:


> I had a hard time deciding between *Dragon's Triangle* and *Moving Day*--they both sounded good. I read the online preview of each one. When I saw the line that had lunch being served at 0100 on a naval ship (*Dragon's Triangle*) I realized that *Moving Day* had to be my choice. LOL.


Have the same debate, but bought Dragons Triangle before reading this thread. I was an Army guy not a Navy guy, but I wonder if ships at sea running twenty four hours keep the galley open to serve meals late at night to people who are on duty in the wee hours?


----------



## 68564

telracs said:


> even i don't eat lunch at 1 in the morning....


heheh ops 

I actually did each lunch at that time for a while - but I was working 10p-6a, so that made sense.


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> Well if you're doing the night shift, or mid-shift, your "lunch" may well be at 1 a.m. ;-)


That's an interesting question. I know lots of nurses who work the night shift. I am not sure I've ever heard them say they are going to eat lunch; more likely they say supper or just "I'm going to eat."

L


----------



## Leslie

mphicks said:


> Ouch! lol I didn't read the excerpt, but snagged Dragon's Triangle off the premise. Ah well, maybe this will get fixed, or hopefully the story will be strong enough to help me overlook the error. *Good catch, though!*


That's what I do in the day job (editor). LOL.

L


----------



## 68564

Leslie said:


> That's an interesting question. I know lots of nurses who work the night shift. I am not sure I've ever heard them say they are going to eat lunch; more likely they say supper or just "I'm going to eat."
> 
> L


Most places that I have worked over night employees generally call the break in the middle of the shift "lunch" regardless of the time of day.


----------



## cagnes

I went with the romance.... *From the Moment We Met* by Marina Adair


----------



## CS

Torn between Chasing the Sun and Moving Day. To those who have read either, what do you think?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> Torn between Chasing the Sun and Moving Day. To those who have read either, what do you think?


Remember: the books here aren't released yet. We're allowed to get one free _early_ under 'Kindle First'. But, personally, that doesn't mean I'm actually going to _read_ the book I get right away.  (Though I'm sure that's exactly what they want so that they come on line for the rest of the world with a few reviews in place. 

I chose based on the blurbs, but as we're near the end of May, it's possible there will be some reviews up already, even if no one here has yet read their pick.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

One of the choices for June is Supreme Justice by Max Allan Collins. I haven't read it yet, but I endorse it! Collins is one of my favorite authors, and is highly recommended if you like mysteries or thrillers. I've already grabbed Supreme Justice.


----------



## cagnes

I went with the romance.


----------



## crebel

Amazon seems to have made a change to the $1.99 Kindle First program for non-prime members.  It will no longer let you one-click and continue using your gift card balance.  On the order page it says "not a gift card supported transaction".

I will contact CS with feedback about this.  I was looking forward to the Max Allen Collins book for $1.99, but I am NOT going run that small a charge through my credit card, that's why I always keep a gift balance on the account.  *grumble*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I got _One Lavendar Ribbon_. I hope I get time to read it soon. I like the idea of old letters from WW II since I'm reading a very old book (1943) set in WW II.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For convenience, I'm posting the link to the Kindle First offerings again here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm?tag=kbpst-20

It's also under the "Books" Menu option.

Picked up the Max Allan Collins book.

Chris, let us know what you find out. It might just be an aberration--it happens sometimes.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

One Lavender Ribbon


----------



## CegAbq

Can't decide yet between Supreme Justice & Artful.
Love conspiracy theories & stuff about the Supremes; but Artful also sounds intriguing.


----------



## CS

Probably going to go with the Max Allan Collins book this month, but I'm mildly tempted by the Peter David selection as well.

In case anyone was wondering, my gut told me to go with Moving Day last month (really two days ago, LOL), so I did.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This month I got the Collins book  . . . but _Artful_  looked good too. If anyone got it and is willing to lend let me know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> This month I got the Collins book  . . . but _Artful_  looked good too. If anyone got it and is willing to lend let me know.


Too bad I picked mine already, we could have swapped!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

I am still undecided. Leaning towards Artful though


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> This month I got the Collins book  . . . but _Artful_  looked good too. If anyone got it and is willing to lend let me know.


Ann, I got Artful and don't plan on reading it right away, so if you want to borrow it, let me know when.


----------



## LauraB

Ann in Arlington said:


> This month I got the Collins book  . . . but _Artful_  looked good too. If anyone got it and is willing to lend let me know.
> I got it. I'm reading the Dovekeepers now but when I'm done I'll read Artful then lend it to you.


----------



## CegAbq

OK - decided that I wanted Artful - but when I click to purchase, I'm taken to a page where I now have to select one of my credit card payments & there is a statement that "Gift Cards are not supported for this transaction." What's up with that? I've got a good-sized gift card balance plus the book is supposed to be for free to Prime members?


----------



## Atunah

CegAbq said:


> OK - decided that I wanted Artful - but when I click to purchase, I'm taken to a page where I now have to select one of my credit card payments & there is a statement that "Gift Cards are not supported for this transaction." What's up with that? I've got a good-sized gift card balance plus the book is supposed to be for free to Prime members?


I believe it is because the book is technically still on pre-order. For any kind of pre-order you have to put in a CC number. Although its free for prime members, the system looks at it as still pre order.


----------



## Winter9_86

What ia the prime program
? Is it U.S. Only?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Winter9_86 said:


> What ia the prime program
> ? Is it U.S. Only?


It started as a program on the US site for US residents. Basically you pay a set amount per year (currently $99) and for that you got expedited shipping on everything you ordered for no additional charge. So as you are buying something, it feels 'free' and you get the thing quick. It's been around longer than the kindle, at least 8 or 10 years.

Since the kindle's been introduced, they've added extra stuff to the prime membership:

You can borrow one book a month from the extensive "Kindle Owners Lending Library". I find it a great way to try out new authors.
You can stream, and in some cases, download, any of a huge library of movies and TV shows at no additional charge.
Prime members have access to a 'soon to be released' book early each month. You get to pick one of 4 titles and they'll send it free, a month ahead of publication date. Non-prime members can get one as well, but it'll cost a couple of bucks -- still a discount on the eventual release price.
They've just added free music streaming from an extensive library of albums.

My understanding is there's a similar program at the UK site for UK residents.


----------



## Winter9_86

So nothing for Norwegians then


----------



## crebel

CegAbq said:


> OK - decided that I wanted Artful - but when I click to purchase, I'm taken to a page where I now have to select one of my credit card payments & there is a statement that "Gift Cards are not supported for this transaction." What's up with that? I've got a good-sized gift card balance plus the book is supposed to be for free to Prime members?


It does the same thing for non-prime members when you want to buy one of the books for $1.99 a month early - they treat it like a pre-order even though it immediately downloads to your Kindle. It was NOT that way the first couple of months, it came off of the gift-card like any other order. I don't like the change, I don't want a single $1.99 charge to a credit card, that's why I keep gift cards on the account in the first place. I do send feedback every month and don't buy any of the Kindle First books now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> It does the same thing for non-prime members when you want to buy one of the books for $1.99 a month early - they treat it like a pre-order even though it immediately downloads to your Kindle. It was NOT that way the first couple of months, it came off of the gift-card like any other order. I don't like the change, I don't want a single $1.99 charge to a credit card, that's why I keep gift cards on the account in the first place. I do send feedback every month and don't buy any of the Kindle First books now.


I've bought a book each month . . . it's always used my GC credit. BUT, because it's treated like a pre-order, they require a CC on file. That's because, in the case of a normal pre-order, they don't 'bill' until the book comes out and they need to be sure there's a valid payment method available. You might have a balance on your GC now, but might have spent it by the time the book comes out.

Also, remember that many of us got 'promotional credit' because of anti-trust settlement. It might be that if you had any of that credit left, they treated it slightly differently -- maybe they could apply that promo credit right away so it didn't matter if there was no CC on file.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've bought a book each month . . . it's always used my GC credit. BUT, because it's treated like a pre-order, they require a CC on file. That's because, in the case of a normal pre-order, they don't 'bill' until the book comes out and they need to be sure there's a valid payment method available. You might have a balance on your GC now, but might have spent it by the time the book comes out.
> 
> Also, remember that many of us got 'promotional credit' because of anti-trust settlement. It might be that if you had any of that credit left, they treated it slightly differently -- maybe they could apply that promo credit right away so it didn't matter if there was no CC on file.


That is certainly possible about the promotional credits being treated different than Amazon gift card credit. I still have a credit card on the account, but it asks me for validation every time on a pre-order or Kindle First order now, so I presumed they were going to charge the credit card anyway.

Are you saying that when it asks for credit card validation before purchasing a Kindle First book under the pre-buy for non prime members, it will accept the credit card validation and then still take the price off of a gift-card balance on the account? I will be pleased if that is the way it works even if it is an extra step. Since it takes me to the validation of credit card page where it says "gift cards are not applicable to this transaction" I did not think that was the case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

All I can say is your experience is completely different to mine. I've never seen a 'credit card validation' page. I just click a book and that's it. Even when purchasing Kindle First titles. Maybe it's different because I AM a prime member -- Kindle First titles are free for me. FWIW the CC I have on file is an Amazon Visa.

I don't know what to tell you except that it has _always_ been my experience that any GC balance is used before it bills to my credit card. Even when purchasing other than kindle books. I have to pay particular attention if I don't want to use my gift balance on other stuff.

Maybe your card has expired since you listed it and you just need to update that info. I'd say do that via 'Your Account' and see if it stops asking for validation?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can't remember being asked for a credit card either....or getting the message that GC not being applicable.  I'll be sure to take note this time.  I'm in Prime, non Amazon CC.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> All I can say is your experience is completely different to mine. I've never seen a 'credit card validation' page. I just click a book and that's it. Even when purchasing Kindle First titles. Maybe it's different because I AM a prime member -- Kindle First titles are free for me. FWIW the CC I have on file is an Amazon Visa.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you except that it has _always_ been my experience that any GC balance is used before it bills to my credit card. Even when purchasing other than kindle books. I have to pay particular attention if I don't want to use my gift balance on other stuff.
> 
> Maybe your card has expired since you listed it and you just need to update that info. I'd say do that via 'Your Account' and see if it stops asking for validation?


This matches my experience also. I do not have an Amazon branded credit card, but I am in Prime.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the responses.  I'm glad it is working for most everyone the way it always worked for me in the past.  I'm sure there is user error involved here and I will get it figured out (or not!).  I guess I had already posted my concern earlier so I shouldn't have repeated myself, but I just wanted to let CegAbq know I was having the same experience she is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Definitely good to post.  I've had to reverify a credit card now and then, or if I'm on a new computer.  I'll try to be conscious of what happens on July1.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey it is July and we have four new books to choose from.


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Hey it is July and we have four new books to choose from.


yes, and ann started a new thread for july.


----------



## 68564

telracs said:


> yes, and ann started a new thread for july.


Where? Why? I like this thread.


----------



## telracs

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,188854.0/topicseen.html

some of us like new threads for each month.


----------



## 68564

telracs said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,188854.0/topicseen.html
> 
> some of us like new threads for each month.


Thanks!

Yeah, just I am not subscribed to new threads so I never know they were posted.  I never remember the prime first from month to month without this thread so I don't even know to go looking for it.


----------



## Dragle

VydorScope said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, just I am not subscribed to new threads so I never know they were posted.  I never remember the prime first from month to month without this thread so I don't even know to go looking for it.


+1


----------



## SeymourKopath

VydorScope said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, just I am not subscribed to new threads so I never know they were posted.  I never remember the prime first from month to month without this thread so I don't even know to go looking for it.


Not that my opinion counts for anything, but I'd rather see all this Prime First stuff kept in one thread. Keeps the clutter down. And, as mentioned, I don't have to remember to subscribe to a new thread every month.

Isn't that the same reasoning why my suggestion to start a new Amazon Prime subforum was knocked down in favor of keeping all questions, comments, etc. related to Amazon Prime Music on the Fire in one thread? A little inconsistency?


----------



## corkyb

So where is the July Kindle First thread?  Can't locate it.


----------



## 68564

corkyb said:


> So where is the July Kindle First thread? Can't locate it.


Over here: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,188854.0/topicseen.html


----------



## Toby

The Portrait of a Girl


----------



## CegAbq

The Paper Magician (hoping it will be as enjoyable as Derek Landy's Skulduggery Pleasant.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's the page with the 4 selections for this month: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/ref=pe_625330_121884120_pe_button//

Listed as fantasy:  The Paper Magician (The Paper Magician Series). Apparently NOT the first of the series.

Historical Fiction:  Portrait of a Girl

Mystery:  A Cold and Broken Hallelujah (Long Beach Homicide) ALSO not the first of the series.

Romantic Suspense:  Crazy for Her

Of the couple that I considered, there was a notation on the page that if you bought the book, you would receive a coupon to buy any or all of 4 _other_ books in the genre for $1.99. Original prices were $3.99 or so. The books in the promo are also in KU.


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> Listed as fantasy:  The Paper Magician (The Paper Magician Series). Apparently NOT the first of the series.


Oh, dang it. I grabbed that one solely based on it was listed as Fantasy and wanted to grab something before I forgot like last month. Would not have gotten it had I known it was not first in series. *sigh* At least it was free...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VydorScope said:


> Oh, dang it. I grabbed that one solely based on it was listed as Fantasy and wanted to grab something before I forgot like last month. Would not have gotten it had I known it was not first in series. *sigh* At least it was free...


It might be that the earlier in the series numbers are part of the special? That was the case with the Long Beach Homicide title, I think.


----------



## LauraB

VydorScope said:


> Oh, dang it. I grabbed that one solely based on it was listed as Fantasy and wanted to grab something before I forgot like last month. Would not have gotten it had I known it was not first in series. *sigh* At least it was free...


According to the description on amazon this is the debut book of the author. First in series. Second is the glass magician, not released until November.


----------



## 68564

LauraB said:


> According to the description on amazon this is the debut book of the author. First in series. Second is the glass magician, not released until November.


OK. That is better.  I will wait until November to read it then, just in case I like it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LauraB said:


> According to the description on amazon this is the debut book of the author. First in series. Second is the glass magician, not released until November.


Ah! Thanks. I admit I didn't read that one closely, just saw that it indicated part of a series and had the impression it wasn't the first.


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah! Thanks. I admit I didn't read that one closely, just saw that it indicated part of a series and had the impression it wasn't the first.


Really she did it just to poke me. I am sure of it.


----------



## CegAbq

VydorScope said:


> Really she did it just to poke me. I am sure of it.


I'm sure.


----------



## Dragle

I went with A Cold and Broken Hallelujah. The last couple of months didn't have anything that sounded interesting to me, so I'm glad this month was an improvement. The historical fiction one also sounded good, and even the YA magic one sounded like it might be fun as well.


----------



## CegAbq

Dragle said:


> I went with A Cold and Broken Hallelujah. The last couple of months didn't have anything that sounded interesting to me, so I'm glad this month was an improvement. The historical fiction one also sounded good, and even the YA magic one sounded like it might be fun as well.


Dragle - I won't be reading my copy of The Paper Magician anytime soon, so if you want to borrow - I'm happy to lend


----------



## Dragle

Thanks Carol, but I have a backlog of books waiting for me to get to anyway. I appreciate the offer though.


----------



## CegAbq

Dragle said:


> Thanks Carol, but I have a backlog of books waiting for me to get to anyway. I appreciate the offer though.


 My "backlog" is insane


----------



## Dragle

If you like mysteries and haven't got your August book yet, I'm in the middle of A Cold and Broken Hallelujah and liking it a lot. Very good writing, so I can recommend it on that basis even though I haven't finished it yet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Only a few hours left, if you are a Prime member, be sure to get your Kindle First book and borrow your free book for this month!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well . . . . .a few more than 24 hours, since tomorrow is the 31st.  Monday is the 1st of September.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well . . . . .a few more than 24 hours, since tomorrow is the 31st. Monday is the 1st of September.


Well...thirty hours counts as "a few"!


----------



## CS

I'm surprised no one posted this month's picks yet.

The Moonlight Palace
by Liz Rosenberg

Tunnel Vision
by Aric Davis

Girl on a Wire
by Gwenda Bond

Playing It Safe
by Barbie Bohrman

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/

I usually have a hard time choosing, but _Tunnel Vision_ was the immediate, obvious choice for me this month. However, _Girl on a Wire_ sounds really good too. The only reason I passed on that one is because I called the "_Romeo and Juliet_" plot point before I was even finished reading the description. Still, it does sound good, and I may have to end up borrowing it from the Prime Lending Library (not to be confused with the new Kindle Unlimited program, of which I am not a member).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for the reminder, CS -- I'd thought of it when I got up this morning but then . . . . just. . . . didn't. 

I went for the historical fiction choice


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks for the reminder, CS -- I'd thought of it when I got up this morning but then . . . . just. . . . didn't.
> 
> I went for the historical fiction choice


Me, too. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Susan J

I picked THE MOONLIGHT PALACE this morning and planned to read for a couple of hours if I liked it.  Instead, I spent the entire day reading and just finished it.  It's a really enjoyable book.

My comment has to do with reviews though.  In the past a number of the books had reviews attached and that helped me to make my choice.  I notice this month that not only did none of the books have a review, but also that reviews are not being accepted until the publication date.  I'm guessing that some of the less than sterling reviews on past selections have hurt sales and Amazon hopes to change that by delaying early feedback.

Update:  I found out from another Amazon forum that there was a whole site problem with posting reviews.  The Kindle First reviews are now posted.


----------



## cagnes

I went with the romance .


----------



## telracs

cagnes said:


> I went with the romance .


me too.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

is this in addition to the free book per month with Prime?


----------



## 68564

cork_dork_mom said:


> is this in addition to the free book per month with Prime?


You can BORROW one free book with prime, that is a separate offering from this.

With this - you get the book for free, to keep - but only 1 of these four and it is a different set each month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VydorScope said:


> You can BORROW one free book with prime, that is a separate offering from this.
> 
> With this - you get the book for free, to keep - but only 1 of these four and it is a different set each month.


And, if you're not a prime member, you can still get a Kindle First book -- not free, but at a discount. They're $1.99 for non Prime members; release price is generally $4.99.


----------



## Toby

Playing It Safe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finished _The Moonlight Palace_. Interesting and enjoyable read, but a very abrupt ending with minimal resolution. I liked it, though, maybe because it was simply written for YAs and because it was set in Singapore in 1920, although I found a few modern words.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Finished _The Moonlight Palace_. Interesting and enjoyable read, but a very abrupt ending with minimal resolution. I liked it, though, maybe because it was simply written for YAs and because it was set in Singapore in 1920, although I found a few modern words.


Well. That's disappointing to hear. I have enjoyed _some_ YA books, but mostly wouldn't choose them. Sort of wish it had been described that way. OTOH, there was nothing else this month that appealed to me more. What this says is I can move it _down_ my TBR list.  Still, it's not too long and that coupled with 'easy read' may be just what I'm looking for at some point.


----------



## mphicks

I'm jonesing to see October's selection. Too bad there's no teases or spoilers for their First upcoming releases.


----------



## CS

This month's Kindle First books:

The Fire Seekers
by Richard Farr

The Glassblower
by Petra Durst-Benning, Samuel Willcocks

The Fallow Season of Hugo Hunter
by Craig Lancaster

My Sister's Grave
by Robert Dugoni

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/

I'm leaning toward the boxing novel (Hugo Hunter) myself, but I haven't fully decided yet.


----------



## Toby

I got the Glassblower. Thanks to someone that posted the link earlier. The KB Link was not working a few minutes ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I picked up My Sister's Grave.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nothing really appeals to me.


----------



## Jaasy

My Sister's Grave caught my eye.


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> nothing really appeals to me.


ditto. i'm skipping this month.


----------



## 68564

Grabbed fire seekers, but with my current TBR I will forget where it came from before I read it.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I got Fire Seekers. Thanks for the reminder. I used to get an email but don't anymore. Maybe I was too aggressive with unsubscribing from Amazon emails. But you know, when you're offering me a free book, I don't mind THAT email.


----------



## Meemo

This group was a no-brainer for me - I got the Craig Lancaster book without even reading the description. After reading the description I'm happy with the selection. I *really* loved his "600 Hours of Edward".

Last month I didn't pick one at all, though; none interested me.


----------



## Dragle

I didn't get one of last month's, either.  But this month I went for The Glassblower.  The others sounded interesting,too--glad they weren't all duds this time.


----------



## CegAbq

Can't decide between The Glassblower & My Sister's Grave.
My husband & father-in-law are glassblowers & my 2 daughters have picked it up! My f-i-l supported his family of 5 with his glassblowing! But they do "lampwork" (the small figurines & stuff that looks like glass network) - not the furnace work that is featured in this book.
But I also have really enjoyed some of Dugoni's previous works.
Will have to ponder for a awhile.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos

Meemo said:


> Same here. Craig Lancaster's amazing!
> This group was a no-brainer for me - I got the Craig Lancaster book without even reading the description. After reading the description I'm happy with the selection. I *really* loved his "600 Hours of Edward".
> 
> Last month I didn't pick one at all, though; none interested me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Some people had a lack of enthusiasm for this month's choices, but the end of the month is near, so pick something if you haven't!


----------



## CS

This month's Kindle First free picks:

Ticker
by Lisa Mantchev

End of Secrets
by Ryan Quinn

The Unimaginable
by Dina Silver

Shadow Boys (A Jon Cantrell Thriller)
by Harry Hunsicker

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/

Not sure which one I'm going to go with yet. Nothing immediately leaps out at me.


----------



## telracs

sigh... another month where i'm passing on all 4.


----------



## Cherise

I grabbed Ticker. The cover intrigues me.


----------



## crebel

I haven't purchased yet for the $1.99 price non-Prime members can get, but I am also intrigued by Ticker and think I will probably get it.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> I haven't purchased yet for the $1.99 price non-Prime members can get, but I am also intrigued by Ticker and think I will probably get it.


if it's loanable, let me get it for free, then you can read it and then i can read it....


----------



## CegAbq

telracs said:


> if it's loanable, let me get it for free, then you can read it and then i can read it....


It is lendable


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> if it's loanable, let me get it for free, then you can read it and then i can read it....


Deal! Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ticker looked intriguing to me as well.  Oh! And I'll have to pick a book to borrow from KOLL, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For once, I got the email on the first. But, I'm passing on all four.


----------



## telracs

i know what my KOLL is going to be thanks to the hooded claw.


----------



## CegAbq

telracs said:


> i know what my KOLL is going to be thanks to the hooded claw.


? did I miss something?


----------



## 68564

I am thinking about maybe the fantasy title... not sure yet have a few weeks to consider it.


----------



## telracs

CegAbq said:


> ? did I miss something?


sorry....

Ann had mentioned that she needed to get her KOLL borrow for the month. that reminded me that i wanted to use my KOLL for a the first book in a series claw has been reviewing. _ Kirov_ if any one is curious. It's a time travel war story.


----------



## Dragle

I'll probably go for End of Secrets, since I love spy thrillers.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

telracs said:


> sorry....
> 
> Ann had mentioned that she needed to get her KOLL borrow for the month. that reminded me that i wanted to use my KOLL for a the first book in a series claw has been reviewing. _ Kirov_ if any one is curious. It's a time travel war story.


As you can tell, I'm quite fond of the series (described in my 80 books thread in the books forum). Unlike this month's Kindle First offerings, none of which I am fond of it all from the descriptions.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> As you can tell, I'm quite fond of the series (described in my 80 books thread in the books forum). Unlike this month's Kindle First offerings, none of which I am fond of it all from the descriptions.


i've gotten through the prologue and into the first chapter. author has already made on of my pet peeve homonym mistakes and is repeating himself.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

telracs said:


> i've gotten through the prologue and into the first chapter. author has already made on of my pet peeve homonym mistakes and is repeating himself.


The editing of the first book was awful. It improves, but there are still some problems in the later books.


----------



## cagnes

I went with the steampunk.


----------



## Toby

End of Secrets


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here are this month's listings:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/first/ref=kf_surl_rw

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm picking this one:



Shadow Boys by Harry Hunsicker


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The old one is in LTK -- but here is probably better -- perhaps I'll merge 'em.

Yep. Just did that. 

FTR, I got


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah....that's why I couldn't find it...I'd forgotten it was in LTK.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Ann... that is the one I am thinking of. Not sure yet...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VydorScope said:


> Ann... that is the one I am thinking of. Not sure yet...


I'm enjoying it so far -- at 21%.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm enjoying it so far -- at 21%.


It's going to be in KU next month...I put it on my KU wishlist.

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm enjoying it so far -- at 21%.


I finished reading Ticker yesterday. I would happily read a sequel. Does it remind you of the Lady Julia Gray mysteries, steampunk style? It did me.


----------



## 68564

I have little to no exposure to steampunk - is this a good one to give a taste?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I finished reading Ticker yesterday. I would happily read a sequel. Does it remind you of the Lady Julia Gray mysteries, steampunk style? It did me.


Yeah -- I can see that . . . . .



VydorScope said:


> I have little to no exposure to steampunk - is this a good one to give a taste?


The conceit in steampunk is that it's basically Victorian London but with all sorts of machines and gizmos. No discovery of micro circuits, but they figure out how to do wonderful things with steam and precision clockwork mechanisms. So it's sort of a' parallel universe' type thing. Some of it can be a bit dark, but mostly it's lighthearted and fun -- even if there are murderers and kidnappers to catch.


----------



## Atunah

And here are the new selections

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/first/ref=amb_link_427219742_17?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-leftnav&pf_rd_r=15R1DZ7639NWJK57SFAE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1985056682&pf_rd_i=154606011

Romantic Fantasy


Suspense


Thriller


Mystery


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Fatal Puzzle had me at "hello."


----------



## Atunah

That one does sound interesting. But is it me or does it seem really short at 155 pages. Wonder if that is a mistake.

Marked also sounds interesting. I have a while to waffle though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Fatal Puzzle had me at "hello."


Me, too.


----------



## 68564

Oh fudge, I forgot to grab the book last month. All well. Not like my TBR list is all that short anyways.


----------



## CegAbq

VydorScope said:


> ... Not like my TBR list is all that short anyways.


Too true for me as well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> That one does sound interesting. But is it me or does it seem really short at 155 pages. Wonder if that is a mistake.
> 
> Marked also sounds interesting. I have a while to waffle though.


It's a little shorter than I usually like (we've had this conversation--you and I both like big books!) but for free and it sounds so good, I went with it!

Betsy


----------



## cagnes

I went with the romantic fantasy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Last Passenger had me at Nazi Cruise Ship Time Travel. Though the one review isn't encouraging. I will just hope that reviewer is a curmudgeon.....

Since I've been reading the Kirov series, time-traveling ships seem to be big for me in 2014.


----------



## 68564

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Last Passenger had me at Nazi Cruise Ship Time Travel. Though the one review isn't encouraging. I will just hope that reviewer is a curmudgeon.....
> 
> Since I've been reading the Kirov series, time-traveling ships seem to be big for me in 2014.


Yeah, I have to say "Nazi Cruise Ship Time Travel" drew my attention very fast, esply since the fantasy one sounds like a touchy-feely-romancy-not-for-me kind of book.


----------



## Geoffrey

Atunah said:


> Suspense


Nazis & Time Travel? I'm in. I've read this author's zombie books (well, the first in the trilogy) and like his style so I'll try him with fewer zombies per capita.....


----------



## BTackitt

Why is it some months none of the books look good, and some months they all do? I was intrigued by 3/4 this month.. I settled on Marked because I figure Daughter will want to read it too.. But also bought last Passenger because Hubs, father and I will all read it. Still contemplating Fatal Puzzle.
---
ETA: Fark it, I'm getting them all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Put the ones you don't choose on a wish list for Kindle Unlimited or Prime borrowing -- they are all a part of both programs.


----------



## telracs

i'm passing this month.  the "romantic fantasy" looks a bit interesting, but i don't buy book one of a series these days.


----------



## Dragle

I decided to go with Guardians of the Night (A Gideon and Sirius Novel). I read an earlier one in the series and like it, so I figure it's a safe bet.


----------



## Cherise

Dragle said:


> I decided to go with Guardians of the Night (A Gideon and Sirius Novel). I read an earlier one in the series and like it, so I figure it's a safe bet.


That's the one I got, too.

It has a dog / wolf on the cover! 

Still haven't read last month's Kindle First download, though. TBR list is in the hundreds. Nice problem to have!


----------



## crebel

Don't forget the new Kindle First books are out today!  Prime members can choose TWO Kindle First books for free this month.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Don't forget the new Kindle First books are out today! Prime members can choose TWO Kindle First books for free this month.


Yay, two picks! I went with Contemporary Romance so far, but haven't decided on the second one yet.  January Picks


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> Yay, two picks! I went with Contemporary Romance so far, but haven't decided on the second one yet.  January Picks


We just started a trial month of Prime right before Christmas, so I was pleased there were two books that interested me this month. I also picked up the Contemporary Romance as well as the Mystery.

I didn't think about being able to get a KOLL borrow in December, now I need to go pick something for January in case we don't keep Prime after the trial month.


----------



## mphicks

I went with EVERYTHING BURNS and MIRAMONT'S GHOST. Getting two picks was a nice surprise. Is this just a one-time thing for the new year, or will Prime members be allowed two selections from here on out?


----------



## 68564

Two, and at frsit glance none jump out at me. Hrm...


----------



## dnagirl

I went with the contemporary romance and the thriller.  Romance is not really my thing, but this one sounded kind of interesting to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I went for the ghost. Gothic isn't really my thing, but it sounded interesting. Nothing else appealed to me.


----------



## CS

I went with Everything Burns (Thriller) and Flirting with Felicity (Contemporary Romance - not usually my thing, but this one sounded good). 

I hope we get two free books every month now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I went for  and 

And . . . . hey . . . . Thank You Amazon for two free this month.


----------



## EmilyG

According the the Prime->Kindle First information page, the two free books is for January only. Bummer.

I think two of the ABNA winners are going to be in Kindle First next month and I was hoping to be able to pick up both of them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

EmilyG said:


> According the the Prime->Kindle First information page, the two free books is for January only. Bummer.
> 
> I think two of the ABNA winners are going to be in Kindle First next month and I was hoping to be able to pick up both of them.


Well, I'm not going to complain. . . . .  (It would surprise me a bit if it was for now and ever.)

And, historically (admittedly a fairly short history) all the Kindle First books end up in the KOLL for Prime members as well as KU. AND lend-able.  So if there's something more you want, it's easily acquired to read.


----------



## EmilyG

Yes - I usually pick them up through KOLL. I was just being greedy at the thought of three free books a month. 

For this month's Kindle First, I picked _Flirting with Felicity_ and _Miramont's Ghost_. They seem to be polar opposites.

I just finished _The Handmaid's Tale_ by Margaret Atwood and need to read something lighthearted. The contemporary romance fits that. Miramont's Ghost blurb hooked me at "Reminiscent of Daphne du Maurier's _Rebecca_".


----------



## Atunah

Since I don't do serial killers or thrillers, it left the other 2. The historical fiction (ghost? Mystery? gothic?) one looks really interesting though. So I also got the contempo romance, even though I am usually very picky with those and not my favorite sub genre. But I'll take the 2.  
There has been month I wasn't even able to pick one though when it comes to the genre offered, so I guess 1 a month is still a pretty good deal.


----------



## EmilyG

Woo hoo! We get two free for February too!

I picked up _The Dead Key_ and _Wreckage_.

Now, I need to find something for my monthly borrow...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's the Kindle First for February 2015 page at Amazon.

I went with The Dead Key and The One That Got Away. Wreckage looked good as well -- but maybe a little too creepy and disturbing for me. And The Mermaid's Sister just didn't appeal.


----------



## MichelleB675

I went with The Mermaid's Sister and The One That Got Away


----------



## crebel

I just picked up The Dead Key, but not sure the others appeal to me for a second choice.


----------



## mphicks

Wreckage and The One That Got Away for me. Unlike Ann, I'm hoping Wreckage is as creepy and disturbing as the description implies!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Dead Key is the second of the Kindle First books that I've been interested in reading myself, rather than grabbing them in hopes my mother would read them on my old Kindle. Which reminds me, I've still gotta read that book about time travel and a Nazi ocean liner...I think they were the bait that interested me in that first one....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Almost forgot,I also grabbed Wreckage. It might be okay. Quite a haul this month!


----------



## EmilyG

Ann in Arlington said:


> I went with The Dead Key and The One That Got Away. Wreckage looked good as well -- but maybe a little too creepy and disturbing for me. And The Mermaid's Sister just didn't appeal.


Wait wait wait...You picked the book about the sadistic serial killer because the deserted island might be too creepy?


----------



## CegAbq

EmilyG said:


> Wait wait wait...You picked the book about the sadistic serial killer because the deserted island might be too creepy?


That's what I was wondering!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I went for _The Mermaid's Sister_ for a change of pace and _The Dead Key_ because it's an interesting premise.


----------



## CegAbq

crebel said:


> I just picked up The Dead Key, but not sure the others appeal to me for a second choice.


Last month I only got one of the offerings, none of the others appealed to me.

But this month, all four do appeal. I'm going to go with The Dead Key and Wreckage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

EmilyG said:


> Wait wait wait...You picked the book about the sadistic serial killer because the deserted island might be too creepy?


IKR? But . . . . . I dunno . . . . serial killers, to me, are nutjobs . . . . so I can deal with them doing horrific things 'cause I just think, 'well, they're nutjobs'. The other one seemed like it was going to deal with perfectly ordinary people doing horrific things 'cause they couldn't figure anything else in the circumstances . . . ALSO, the one seemed more about finding and publishing the serial killer and the other seemed more about stalking and exposing the ordinary people who were trying to forget something bad in the past . . . . so less 'bringing to justice' and more 'shining a light and pointing and judging'.

And they'll all end up in the KOLL so if I want to check out the other one I can use one of my monthy borrows to do so.


----------



## 68564

Nothing for me this month. The Fantasy one sounds too young, and the others just do not jump off the page. Maybe next month...


----------



## geoffthomas

The last episode of Elementary (the Sherlock Holmes-type tv show) not only had much the same premise - a serial kidnapper, torturer, killer who made extreme efforts to "get" the "one that got away".  And the episode was titled -the one that got away.  I wonder if there is anything other than coincidence here.


----------



## cagnes

I went with these two...


----------



## Dragle

I'm going with Wreckage and The Dead Key. I like mysteries, but I'm not really into serial killers.

The description of The Dead Key says a 16-yo passed herself off as 18 to work at a bank, which is hardly likely since I would think you would have to be bonded to work at a bank. Hope that isn't an indication of how well thought out the book is, but it sounds interesting.

I'm currently reading last month's Miramont's Ghost, enjoying it a lot and recommend it. As for my other choice from last month, I never read romances but thought I'd try Flirting with Felicity. I got bored and stopped reading it.


----------



## EmilyG

Ann in Arlington said:


> IKR? But . . . . . I dunno . . . . serial killers, to me, are nutjobs . . . . so I can deal with them doing horrific things 'cause I just think, 'well, they're nutjobs'. The other one seemed like it was going to deal with perfectly ordinary people doing horrific things 'cause they couldn't figure anything else in the circumstances . . . ALSO, the one seemed more about finding and publishing the serial killer and the other seemed more about stalking and exposing the ordinary people who were trying to forget something bad in the past . . . . so less 'bringing to justice' and more 'shining a light and pointing and judging'.


Ahhh...that makes sense.

I, myself, cannot stand explicit gory violence even if it involves a nutjob. I'd rather think that my neighbor was a creepy creep-o masquerading as an ordinary person. Besides, judging is one of the things I do best!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dragle said:


> I'm going with Wreckage and The Dead Key. I like mysteries, but I'm not really into serial killers.
> 
> The description of The Dead Key says a 16-yo passed herself off as 18 to work at a bank, which is hardly likely since I would think you would have to be bonded to work at a bank. Hope that isn't an indication of how well thought out the book is, but it sounds interesting.
> 
> I'm currently reading last month's Miramont's Ghost, enjoying it a lot and recommend it. As for my other choice from last month, I never read romances but thought I'd try Flirting with Felicity. I got bored and stopped reading it.


I read Miramon'ts Ghost, too. Quite an unexpected twist. Did you read the author's note at the end? The castle is real and so are the priest and his mother although the names were changed in the story.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I read Miramon'ts Ghost, too. Quite an unexpected twist. Did you read the author's note at the end? The castle is real and so are the priest and his mother although the names were changed in the story.


Hmmm. . . . I got this last month but haven't read it . . . might have to move it up in the queue. . . .


----------



## MyraScott

I didn't love Miramont's Ghost.  It felt too American and contemporary to be a mostly French, historical-based novel.  It wasn't bad, it just didn't leave much of an impression.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MyraScott said:


> I didn't love Miramont's Ghost. It felt too American and contemporary to be a mostly French, historical-based novel. It wasn't bad, it just didn't leave much of an impression.


No, it wasn't great. It could have been quite a bit shorter. I think I liked it mostly because of the real story at the end and that unexpected twist.


----------



## Dragle

I haven't finished reading it yet--only about 2/3 through. Looking forward to the unexpected twist.  I like the writing style and the mood--guess it's a matter of preference. 

I did wonder if it was a real castle and looked it up on Wikipedia.


----------



## MyraScott

I did look into the real story too!  I love things that tie into history.


----------



## EmilyG

Ann in Arlington said:


> IKR? But . . . . . I dunno . . . . serial killers, to me, are nutjobs . . . . so I can deal with them doing horrific things 'cause I just think, 'well, they're nutjobs'. The other one seemed like it was going to deal with perfectly ordinary people doing horrific things 'cause they couldn't figure anything else in the circumstances . . . ALSO, the one seemed more about finding and publishing the serial killer and the other seemed more about stalking and exposing the ordinary people who were trying to forget something bad in the past . . . . so less 'bringing to justice' and more 'shining a light and pointing and judging'.
> 
> And they'll all end up in the KOLL so if I want to check out the other one I can use one of my monthy borrows to do so.


I just finished _Wreckage_ and it was the best book I have gotten from the Kindle First program. I find the Kindle First books to be very uneven - sometime the plot is interesting but the writing is bad or the writing is good but the plot just plods along. Wreckage was very well-written with a tight plot, and very entertaining. I should have been filling out FAFSA forms today but kept wanting to read one more chapter.

Here is a very non-spoiler-y spoiler for Ann:


Spoiler



There is nothing creepy or disturbing or horrific about the secret. Nobody gets eaten and there are no monsters, aliens, or zombies.  There was no pointing or judging - more of a character study. It was actually very refreshing to read a book that did not have explicit gratuitous sex scenes or violence.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks, Emily .  . .  perhaps I'll put it on my wishlist for a Prime borrow next month.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks, Emily . . . perhaps I'll put it on my wishlist for a Prime borrow next month.


I think I will do that, too. It sounds a lot better than the blurb.


----------



## Dragle

EmilyG said:


> I just finished _Wreckage_ and it was the best book I have gotten from the Kindle First program.


Thanks. I was going to start The Dead Key next, but Wreckage is the other one I got so I'll go with that next instead.

I was very disappointed in the last 10-15% of Miramont's Ghost.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dragle said:


> I was very disappointed in the last 10-15% of Miramont's Ghost.


Yup, totally unexpected and not the way I would have liked it to end. But, the title itself should have been in indication, right?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just a reminder that February is almost over. So you must choose about the offers this month (choosing not to decide is still a choice...). I just verified that I'd chosen, and I have The Dead Key and Wreckage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And a NEW choice tomorrow!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's this month's page:

Kindle First Titles for March 2015

We get two again this month. 

I went with  and


----------



## Atunah

They are being generous again giving two. 
I am going to have to think a bit more about this. Not a huge fan of small town romance and thrillers I am always a bit scared off not knowing how brutal they will be. I like my history with a bit of mystery and usually not that far back in the past. That one is just way way back. So I don't know yet. 

Sci Fi that will depend. I am turned off by the Nazi references. Just so tired of that old trope. It says it was previously called "The Mengele Effect" and had significant plot changes. It does sound somewhat interesting though. If if wasn't for my turn off. 

I still have the month to make up my mind.


----------



## CegAbq

Interesting - at the top of the offering page I noticed it says "Prime members can choose _*two*_ featured books for $0.00 _*every*_ month." (emphasis mine)
So maybe this trend will continue.


----------



## Geoffrey

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's this month's page:
> 
> Kindle First Titles for March 2015
> 
> We get two again this month.
> 
> I went with  and


I went with the same two books. Stop copying me.


----------



## CS

My picks last month were Wreckage and  The One That Got Away. They almost got away because I narrowly made the deadline for those books with only a few hours left to spare. 

I went with Younger and It Had to Be Him this month. The other two didn't interest me at all. Younger was really the only slam dunk for me this month. I'm a bit cautious about It Had to Be Him because I don't normally read romance, but the last romance I picked up from Kindle First a few months ago - Flirting with Felicity - was actually pretty decent, and this one looks like it could be soapy fun at least.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Geoffrey said:


> I went with the same two books. Stop copying me.


As I posted first, clearly you are copying me. 



CegAbq said:


> Interesting - at the top of the offering page I noticed it says "Prime members can choose _*two*_ featured books for $0.00 _*every*_ month." (emphasis mine)
> So maybe this trend will continue.


Yes . . . . it looks like it says that in the "about" section as well . . . . . more value for my prime money, as these books tend to be $4.99 when released for real.  Plus the free borrow each months means my prime membership is well worth it. . . . and that doesn't even count free shipping stuff. Which, actually, I've not been going for the 2 day lately, but opting for 'no rush' and getting $1 credit toward digital content -- which for me is kindle books  -- so I'm a very happy Prime Camper.


----------



## Dragle

Atunah said:


> They are being generous again giving two.
> I am going to have to think a bit more about this. Not a huge fan of small town romance and thrillers I am always a bit scared off not knowing how brutal they will be. I like my history with a bit of mystery and usually not that far back in the past. That one is just way way back. So I don't know yet.
> 
> Sci Fi that will depend. I am turned off by the Nazi references. Just so tired of that old trope. It says it was previously called "The Mengele Effect" and had significant plot changes. It does sound somewhat interesting though. If if wasn't for my turn off.
> 
> I still have the month to make up my mind.


I'm going to wait a while too. I've just started the second of the two I got last month, and I'd like to read some reviews fiirst. I read the Look Inside excerpt of The Gemini Effect and didn't get a good feeling. It felt more like reading a description of a story than an actual story, if you know what I mean.


----------



## EmilyG

I picked up Helen of Sparta (historical fiction!) but I am going to wait for the reviews before choosing the second.


----------



## mphicks

The Gemini Effect and Younger for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

mphicks said:


> The Gemini Effect and Younger for me.


Mr. Hicks and I are twins in our choices. Not sure we're getting any younger, though...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Younger _kind of appeals to me, but I might just skip it this month.


----------



## Dragle

Only a couple days left to decide on the March books, and I think I'm just going to skip this month altogether--unless any of you thought one of them was brilliant or anything. Here's hoping the April books will be more appealing!


----------



## Atunah

Looks like we are back to picking one of 4.

Urban Fantasy


Contemporary Fiction


Mystery


Romance

This title won the the RWA Golden Heart award in 2013 for best contemporary romance. It was called then "Baby on Board, help".

Link to see all four books at once on Amazon


----------



## crebel

Nothing there that interests me again this month.  I didn't take any last month when we could choose two.  Maybe next month!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Nothing there that interests me again this month. I didn't take any last month when we could choose two. Maybe next month!


I took one last month, wasn't really super interested in any. This month, same again. The romance they seem to offer often are either small town contempo or more like womens fiction which isn't high on my want list. This one starts with a baby so that's a bit to "homey" for me. 
I guess Montlake doesn't have any new historical romances coming out, or any other of the subgenres. Seems to be mostly contempo and small town stuff. The others don't tickle my reading fancy either.


----------



## CS

This has to be the most unappealing lineup ever. But _something_ here must be good.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I bought the mystery on the theory that my mother might read it, though I doubt it. I agree that this is an uninspiring set of choices.


----------



## CegAbq

Well, I'm an urban fantasy fan, so that was my grab.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I picked the mystery . . . . . . none of the others appealed even remotely so I'm just as glad I didn't get a second choice because I would have been hard pressed to use it. 

Oh! And it's time for a new Prime borrow, too.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! And it's time for a new Prime borrow, too.


Thats the one I am waffling about. I got some lined up for May-August, books that come out in May, but I have nothing yet for April.


----------



## Dragle

My Prime borrow for March is the American Lady, the second book after The Glassblower, which was a Kindle First a while back.  This one is as good as that was, so for April's Prime borrow I'll probably get the 3rd one, assuming it's also in KOLL. 
Meanwhile I haven't even gotten the email for April's Kindle First. I don't know why some get it on the first and I get it days later. I'll wait until I finish the American Lady, then look at the reviews before I pick one.


----------



## crebel

Dragle said:


> My Prime borrow for March is the American Lady, the second book after The Glassblower, which was a Kindle First a while back. This one is as good as that was, so for April's Prime borrow I'll probably get the 3rd one, assuming it's also in KOLL.
> Meanwhile I haven't even gotten the email for April's Kindle First. I don't know why some get it on the first and I get it days later. I'll wait until I finish the American Lady, then look at the reviews before I pick one.


I haven't received the e-mail yet either. I just go to the Kindle Store and choose Kindle First from the side menu on the first of the month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> My Prime borrow for March is the American Lady, the second book after The Glassblower, which was a Kindle First a while back. This one is as good as that was, so for April's Prime borrow I'll probably get the 3rd one, assuming it's also in KOLL.
> Meanwhile I haven't even gotten the email for April's Kindle First. I don't know why some get it on the first and I get it days later. I'll wait until I finish the American Lady, then look at the reviews before I pick one.


No, I haven't gotten an email either . . . . just followed the link here. Zon knows I'm prime and let me get one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's an email? I just use the link posted here.

Kindle First

Note that it doesn't change month-to-month, so you can bookmark it. Or come back here and click on any link to the page (not individual books).

I got the mystery. I actually liked the selections this month.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's an email? I just use the link posted here.


I usually get it around the 4th or 5th of the month . . . . . by that time I've usually made my pick.


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's an email? I just use the link posted here.
> 
> Kindle First
> 
> Note that it doesn't change month-to-month, so you can bookmark it. Or come back here and click on any link to the page (not individual books).
> 
> I got the mystery. I actually liked the selections this month.
> 
> Betsy


I just punched that url and it took me to an Amazon error page.


----------



## geoffthomas

I took the urban fantasy because......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> I just punched that url and it took me to an Amazon error page.


Sorry about that! I think it's fixed now.

Betsy


----------



## CS

Despite being underwhelmed by the selections, I opted for the urban fantasy - Boundary Crossed.

This line from Amazon reviewer "Kendra" sold me on the book:



> Yes, in this world there are vampires, werewolves and witches ... Melissa Olson has created a believable world in Boulder, a place where supernatural beings run coffee shops and farms and our hero is the daughter of a hippie shoe magnate.


(Link to the review)

A vampire or werewolf (or whatever it is) running a coffee shop... I'm sold! LOL.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CS said:


> Despite being underwhelmed by the selections, I opted for the urban fantasy - Boundary Crossed.
> 
> This line from Amazon reviewer "Kendra" sold me on the book:
> 
> (Link to the review)
> 
> A vampire or werewolf (or whatever it is) running a coffee shop... I'm sold! LOL.


You mean they didn't have you at "Hippie shoe magnate"?


----------



## EmilyG

Weird...I didn't get the email either. That usually reminds me to pick up the Kindle First book.

I am trying to decide between _The Trail of Broken Wings_ and _The Altar Girl_ but the plots are so similar it makes it hard to choose. I am leading toward _The Altar Girl_ since I don't know much about Ukraine history.


----------



## Dragle

I never did get the email this month for some reason.  That's another advantage of KBoards and this thread--getting reminded of these things.    I went with the Altar Girl for the Ukrainian angle as well.


----------



## CS

*May Picks: Choose one for FREE*

(R)evolution (Phoenix Horizon Book 1)
by PJ Manney

Queen of the Trailer Park (Rosie Maldonne's World Book 1)
by Alice Quinn, Alexandra Maldwyn-Davies

Crow Hollow
by Michael Wallace

Sugar
by Deirdre Riordan Hall

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/

Not sure which one I'm getting yet.


----------



## Atunah

I really struggled to find something last month. Only one here that tickels even a bit is the Queen of the trailer park. Cause, its in the South of France. That is the mystery, I think I'll try that one. Maybe.


----------



## CegAbq

Decided to try the historical history: Crow Hollow


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I really struggled to find something last month. Only one here that tickels even a bit is the Queen of the trailer park. Cause, its in the South of France. That is the mystery, I think I'll try that one. Maybe.


I didn't get 'south of France' from the write up at all.

I think I'll go with


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't get 'south of France' from the write up at all.
> 
> I think I'll go with





CegAbq said:


> Decided to try the historical history: Crow Hollow


I'm going with this one because it's by KB member Michael Wallace and I was already a fangirl. Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't get 'south of France' from the write up at all.
> 
> I think I'll go with





> Rosie Maldonne is outspoken and sexy. She's also unemployed, and, with three children and a cat, life is a little tough. The four of them-well, five, if you count the cat-live in the South of France, in a run-down trailer near a vacant lot. They make do, living off her part-time waitressing job and a little help from the state......


----------



## telracs

I'm skipping this month.  Nothing even vaguely appeals.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Rosie Maldonne is outspoken and sexy. She's also unemployed, and, with three children and a cat, life is a little tough. The four of them--well, five, if you count the cat--live in the South of France, in a run-down trailer near a vacant lot. They make do, living off her part-time waitressing job and a little help from the state......


Huh. Totally missed that.

Still, it mostly sounds like a 'cozy' type mystery from the longer write up and I've gone off them lately. I didn't get the feeling, for sure, that the South of France was critical to the plot . . . . but perhaps I'll put it on my Prime Borrow wishlist for some other month.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Huh. Totally missed that.
> 
> Still, it mostly sounds like a 'cozy' type mystery from the longer write up and I've gone off them lately. I didn't get the feeling, for sure, that the South of France was critical to the plot . . . . but perhaps I'll put it on my Prime Borrow wishlist for some other month.


Yeah, I didn't notice the South of France either until I read the actual blurb on the page. Then I noticed its a AmazonCrossing translated book. So I hope at least to get some feel of the place. I guess that will depend also on the translator. I am not really into cozy mysteries, can't say I read any of them, if I did, I didn't notice. But at least I am not burned out on them. None of the other stuff is interesting to me though. I don't read pure sci fi and when I read the label contemporary fiction, my eyes glaze over with boredom. Might be not fair, but its the same when I see literary fiction. The other option was the historical fiction one. It sounds interesting, somewhat. But I am more into historical mysteries I guess then pure HF. I don't know, I got the Mystery.

I didn't get anything last month as there was nothing. I wish they had some romance once in a while. Often what they put in that category like the one last month is much more womens fiction than romance. And it is almost always some small town contempo, which are on the bottom of the want list for me as a romance reader. So there is that.

Oh wait, I think I got the urban fantasy last month.

Hey, they are free, so there is that. But I still only get something I might actually read. I don't get free books just because anymore in any case. Did that enough way back.


----------



## Dragle

I went with Crow Hollow -- sounds intriguing. I like historical fiction.


----------



## Atunah

Now looking closer at some reviews and the look inside, I probably should have gotten Crow Hollow too. Not sure if I am going to like the trailer park one. Oh well, I just wanted to get the decision out of the way this month.


----------



## Dragle

Atunah said:


> Now looking closer at some reviews and the look inside, I probably should have gotten Crow Hollow too. Not sure if I am going to like the trailer park one. Oh well, I just wanted to get the decision out of the way this month.


It'll probably be in the KOLL so you can borrow it to read later!


----------



## Atunah

Dragle said:


> It'll probably be in the KOLL so you can borrow it to read later!


True.

I was going to say if someone wants to borrow the Trailer park one from me, but it shows lending not enabled. Odd. Unless it has to be actually out for that to work.


----------



## Atunah

New picks are in for June
Don't think any are for me.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/first/ref=kbhp_bb_KF?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-leftnav&pf_rd_r=01JFRVF6DKHFQ3F737NP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2096271502&pf_rd_i=154606011

*Psychological Thriller*



> Twelve years ago, Sarah Baker was abducted by the Watt Lake Killer and sexually assaulted for months before managing to escape. The killer was caught, but Sarah lost everything: her marriage, her child, and the life she loved.
> 
> Struggling with PTSD, Sarah changes her name to Olivia West and finds sanctuary working on Broken Bar Ranch. But as her scars finally begin to heal, a cop involved with her horrific case remains convinced the Watt Lake Killer is still out there. He sets a lure for the murderer, and a fresh body is discovered. Now Olivia must face the impossible--could the butcher be back, this time to finish the job?
> 
> As a frigid winter isolates the ranch, only one person can help Olivia: Cole McDonough, a writer, adventurer, and ranch heir who stirs long-dormant feelings in her. But this time, Olivia's determination to shut out her past may destroy more than her chance at love. It could cost her her life.


*Legal Thriller*



> NFL linebacker-turned-lawyer Jake Lassiter has had it with shifty clients, dirty prosecutors, and a legal system out of whack. It's enough to make a man want to leave Miami and never look back--until he gets a call from Victoria Lord, the better half of hot local legal team Solomon & Lord. Her partner in life and law has been arrested for murder. What's worse: the only person who can clear him has fled the city. Now it's up to Jake and Victoria to track down the witness--a stunning "Bar girl"--before she's roped in by the feds...or eliminated by the Russian mob.
> 
> Jake knows that if he doesn't get to the witness first, his client's case is lost. Luckily, he's got some good advice from his college football coach: "Buckle your chin strap and hit somebody." And sometimes, the only way to win a tough case is to do just that.


*Contemporary Fiction*



> From a distance, Felix Fitzwilliam, the son of an old English family, is a good husband and father. But, obsessed with order and routine, he's a prisoner to perfection. Disengaged from the emotional life of his North Carolina family, Felix has let his wife, Ella, deal with their special-needs son by herself.
> 
> A talented jewelry designer turned full-time mother, Ella is the family rock...until her heart attack shatters their carefully structured existence. Now Harry, a gifted teen grappling with the chaos of Tourette's, confronts a world outside his parents' control, one that tests his desire for independence.
> 
> As Harry searches for his future, and Ella adapts to the limits of her failing health, Felix struggles with his past and present roles. To prevent the family from being ripped apart, they must each bend with the inevitability of change and reinforce the ties that bind.


*Urban Fantasy (young adult*



> Aidan O'Linn's childhood ended the night he saw a demon kill his mother and mark his sister, Ava, with Darkness. Since then, every three years the demons have returned to try to claim her. Living in the gritty, forgotten corners of Los Angeles, Aidan has managed to protect his sister, but he knows that even his powers to fight demons and speak dead languages won't keep her safe for much longer.
> 
> In desperation, Aidan seeks out the help of Sid, the enigmatic leader of a group of teens who run LA Paranormal, an Internet reality show that fights demons and ghosts. In their company, Aidan believes he's finally found a haven for Ava. But when he meets Kara, a broken girl who can spin a hypnotic web of passionate energy, he awakens powers he didn't know he had―and unleashes a new era of war between the forces of Light and the forces of Darkness.
> 
> With the fate of humanity in his hands, can Aidan keep the Darkness at bay and accept his brilliant, terrifying destiny?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I went with this one

*Psychological Thriller*


Probably won't get a start on it for a while, though.


----------



## Dragle

Atunah said:


> New picks are in for June
> Don't think any are for me.


Me neither, I think. But thanks for posting the descriptions!


----------



## geoffthomas

I chose the urban fantasy title.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I went for Bum Rap.  I will never read it, but my mother might.


----------



## cagnes

Ann in Arlington said:


> I went with this one
> 
> *Psychological Thriller*
> 
> 
> Probably won't get a start on it for a while, though.


I went with that one too.


----------



## geoffthomas

*Urban Fantasy (young adult*


Ok I chose this one and have already finished it.
I liked it and look forward to the sequel.

just sayin.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If one of the great regrets of your life is that you missed picking up Wreckage when it was a Kindle First last February, you have a chance to grab it today for $1.99. It is a deal of the day so grab it now.

If only all our regrets were so easily resolved!


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> If only all our regrets were so easily resolved!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Choose 1: July Kindle First Picks

Looks like a Thriller, Contemporary Fiction, Romance, and Suspense . . . .


----------



## MichelleB675

I picked Crooked Little Lies this month.

The Einstein Prophecy and Cold Black Earth also looked interesting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleB675 said:


> I picked Crooked Little Lies this month.
> 
> The Einstein Prophecy and Cold Black Earth also looked interesting.


I picked _It's in His Heart_, although I think I might try _Cold Black Earth_ and _Crooked Little Lies_ at some time in the future. I just needed something without too much drama this month.


----------



## geoffthomas

The Hooded Claw said:


> If one of the great regrets of your life is that you missed picking up Wreckage when it was a Kindle First last February, you have a chance to grab it today for $1.99. It is a deal of the day so grab it now.
> 
> If only all our regrets were so easily resolved!


I picked this up last month also. Just read it. Very good.


----------



## Dragle

Crow Hollow was also really good, especially if you like historical fiction.


----------



## CegAbq

Hmmm ... I normally always pick one, having the attitude that it's free so what the heck, but so far none of these are catching my interest.
I'll look at them again mid-month and see if I change my mind.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> Crow Hollow was also really good, especially if you like historical fiction.


I thought it was alright . . . . I liked it, but didn't love it, and don't anticipate looking for more by the author.

Frankly, I'm finding that to be the case with most of the Kindle First books I get . . . they're usually worth three stars, only very occasionally four*. As they're free, that's o.k. But I do sometimes find myself happy they weren't something I spent for. 

Still . . . ever the optimist, so I think I'll go for The Einstein Prophecy. It was between that and Cold Black Earth. I'm not a fan, generally, of romance; and I'm not a into unreliable narrators so the contemporary fiction title just left me cold.

*to be fair, though, I almost never rate a thing five stars


----------



## CS

Easy choice for me this month...

I went with The Einstein Prophecy.


----------



## DISmith

Atunah said:


> So if you have prime, you get a free book a month. From a selection of a few. This month there are 4.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/


Is this program worth the cost? Are the book selections generally worthwhile?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DISmith said:


> Is this program worth the cost? Are the book selections generally worthwhile?


The main value in Prime is not a free book to buy each month. Not even the additional free borrow each month. The MAIN value is in expedited shipping. There's also free video and music streaming.

I've enjoyed most of the books I've gotten free . . . . . there's a choice of 4 each month and no requirement to get one if nothing appeals. Sometimes people don't see anything that looks good at the first of the month but then others pop in here and rave about one of the titles. . . . so they can change their mind later in the month.


----------



## DISmith

Thanks. I see no benefit to expiditing shipping on Kindle purchases, so I'll carry on as I am.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DISmith said:


> Thanks. I see no benefit to expiditing shipping on Kindle purchases, so I'll carry on as I am.




But, Amazon sells so much more than kindles. And kindle books. I've been an Amazon customer since WAY before kindles were a gleam in Jeff Bezos' eye.  There are lots of things available cheaper, or at least priced competitively, and the convenience of being able to order and have it show up in two days, or pay just a bit more for the next day (or, in some markets, the SAME DAY) is pretty amazing. Especially when it's the sort of thing that might otherwise involve lots of driving to different stores to find a thing in stock in the color you want, or whatever. AND . . . . if I use no-rush shipping instead, I get $1 _back_ that can be used on anything digital. My prime membership cost $99 but I'm sure I've gotten back at least $10 to $15 so far this year by ordering things and not being in a hurry. That's a book or two for sure!  Or, since I'd probably buy the books anyway, I look at it as Prime only having cost me $84 -$89. And the price is always going down! 

That said, if you don't ever order anything else from Amazon, and you don't need/want to listen to music or watch movies/tv shows, then maybe the kindle related benefits of prime aren't worth it. Here's how I do the math:

Prime costs $99 per year. So that's $8.25 per month. If I use nothing else, I get one free book each month -- that's generally priced regularly at $5 -- and one free borrowed book a month -- most of which are priced at $3 or $4. So that looks like $8 or $9 per month value. About balanced out.

BUT, one also needs to realize that Kindle First is not ONLY for Prime members. If you don't have Prime, you can still get a kindle first book each month for $2 (vs free). So the Prime connection isn't really a $5 value, more like a $3 value. Adding that to your free borrow, even if every book you borrow is at least $4, you're only saving $7 per month. For a price of $8.25 _if you don't use any of the many other benefits._ And, separately, you can spend $10 for Kindle Unlimited and borrow as many books a month as you want -- you're not limited to just one as you are with the Prime KOLL.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This month there are 6 to choose from -- you still only get to choose one. But the others will be available to borrow via Prime and in KU, most likely.

Kindle First books

Remember: Prime members get one free, but even non prime members can get one for a discount. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

The Girl from Krakow is my choice for August.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> The Girl from Krakow is my choice for August.


Me too!



(hmmmm. . . .wonder why the link/image isn't showing?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I went for the fluff again (_About That Fling_) although my last fluff pick wasn't that great. But this one has something that other book didn't have. Aunt _Gertie_ who is a secret romance writer. And this one is supposed to be humorous.


----------



## cagnes

I went with the suspense.


----------



## Atunah

On first brief read, none appeal at all to me. I'll give it some time and then check again middle of month when some reviews come in. But just based on subject and blurbs, there is just nothing I would be interested in.


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I went for the fluff again (_About That Fling_) although my last fluff pick wasn't that great. But this one has something that other book didn't have. Aunt _Gertie_ who is a secret romance writer. And this one is supposed to be humorous.


I got this one too, and thought of you.


----------



## CS

Haven't made up my mind yet, but I'm wavering between the same two most everyone else in this thread seem to like - The Girl From Krakow and About That Fling.


----------



## gdae23

Atunah said:


> On first brief read, none appeal at all to me. I'll give it some time and then check again middle of month when some reviews come in. But just based on subject and blurbs, there is just nothing I would be interested in.


Interesting - I feel this way most months, and skip the books, but this month I actually considered 3 of the 6: _The Girl from Krakow_, _The Hundred-Year Flood _and _Young Babylon_. At first I was leaning towards _The Hundred-Year Flood_, but didn't really take to the writing style when I read the sample. I kept changing my mind between the other two, and finally just let myself be enabled by this thread and went with _The Girl from Krakow_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I realized after starting to read _About that Fling_ (the first paragraph was a bit of a shocker but I plowed gamely on) that my last month pick was also about a secret romance writer. The difference is last month was about an erotica author and this month is about an erotic romance author.

I would also say that it's more amusing than humorous and that the first paragraph is meant to be a shocker, but does not (so far) indicate that the book is erotica/erotic romance.


----------



## Atunah

gdae23 said:


> Interesting - I feel this way most months, and skip the books, but this month I actually considered 3 of the 6: _The Girl from Krakow_, _The Hundred-Year Flood _and _Young Babylon_. At first I was leaning towards _The Hundred-Year Flood_, but didn't really take to the writing style when I read the sample. I kept changing my mind between the other two, and finally just let myself be enabled by this thread and went with _The Girl from Krakow_.


I don't think I got anything last month either. Can't recall now. I love historical fiction and historical mystery. Technically the Girl from Krakow fits that. But I cannot and will not read anything that deals with anything Nazi's or is set in that time frame. I just can't do it. Its an auto no for me. 
I don't really read lit fic so one of those is out and then coming of age is not really my thing either. That leaves what they call a mystery, sounds more like a thriller and the psychological one about a family. The romance one might be an option, but in recent months the romances they had in there are usually more like chick lit or womens fiction and always contemporary. I like the idea of funny though so I'll keep an eye out.

In the end it doesn't really matter now. I have a paid for 2 year subscription to KU now and all those books once they are released are in the program, so I can read any of them any time I want. . Its how I will read Crow Hollow soon when that month I got some weird one about a trailer park in the South of France. Its what happens when I don't wait and jump on something at the start of the month.

I'd like to see some historical mysteries set before 1860's, some paranormal stuff, either PNR or urban fantasy. Other subgenres of romance like historical, sci fi, romantic suspense.

Nice though of them to offer 6 to pick from;.


----------



## CS

CS said:


> Haven't made up my mind yet, but I'm wavering between the same two most everyone else in this thread seem to like - The Girl From Krakow and About That Fling.


I ended up going with neither of these. I decided on City of Echoes instead because I liked the style. But The Girl From Krakow probably would've been my #2 choice. With six books this month, I wish we had gotten to choose at least two.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> I ended up going with neither of these. I decided on City of Echoes instead because I liked the style. But The Girl From Krakow probably would've been my #2 choice. With six books this month, I wish we had gotten to choose at least two.


Remember, they'll all likely be available via KOLL to Prime members and in KU starting Sept 1! That's why God invented wish lists.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Remember, they'll all likely be available via KOLL to Prime members and in KU starting Sept 1! That's why God invented wish lists.


And if they're not in KOLL, you may be able to borrow one from a member who posted here. Done that. 

I went with the Good Neighbor, though The Girl from Krakow and the mystery interested me, forget the title of the mystery right now.

I pick up something every month. There's always something that interests me enough. They're free and reasonably curated.

Betsy


----------



## CS

Ann in Arlington said:


> Remember, they'll all likely be available via KOLL to Prime members and in KU starting Sept 1! That's why God invented wish lists.


Good point, Ann. I always forget about KOLL. I've used it maybe once or twice in all this time.

I kinda wish Kindle Unlimited had been offered for free to Prime members. I did the free month, and it was fun, but I can't justify paying $120 a year for it. Most of the books between KOLL and KU overlap, but not all. It's a muddled mess IMO.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I pick up something every month. There's always something that interests me enough. They're free and reasonably curated.


Same here. I've always gotten _something_. There's always at least one book that interests me. I'll admit, though, that I probably haven't read 90% of them yet.


----------



## Atunah

CS said:


> I kinda wish Kindle Unlimited had been offered for free to Prime members. I did the free month, and it was fun, but I can't justify paying $120 a year for it. Most of the books between KOLL and KU overlap, but not all. It's a muddled mess IMO.


You know I have said this before. I always thought that at the very least there should be a good discount for prime members. Because really, when you have KU, you are not really getting the benefit of the one a month free loan anymore as you are paying to get 10 at a time. When I had KU last year, I had no prime logo anyway and its really kind of usless when you already have KU. But again, its one less benefit.

So on prime day when they had the 40% off for KU to pay for 2 years, I took it. That brought my monthly fee down to $6 instead of $10. So I am looking at it as getting a discount for having prime. . Of course I did have to wager on KU being good and still here in 2 years since I had to pay in one chunk 

Now I will add the kindle first books that look interesting to a wishlist if there are more than one I want to read.


----------



## CS

Atunah said:


> So on prime day when they had the 40% off for KU to pay for 2 years, I took it. That brought my monthly fee down to $6 instead of $10. So I am looking at it as getting a discount for having prime.


Didn't even realize there was a KU discount on Prime Day, which tells you how much of a mess that sale was.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I wanted to try KU so I took the free month. What I like about it over Scribd is that I can read across all my devices. I didn't read a lot on Scribd because it was just not a good reading experience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kindle First choices for September

New books for September -- choice of 6. Several look good to me at first glance . .. must peruse more closely.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We often talk about professional covers vs. amateur covers. Well, folks, some of these covers look like they were slapped together by the rawest of amateurs. Sheesh.

Anyway, I'll also have to take a closer look before I decide.


----------



## telracs

i looked at the one they were calling "modern fiction" but sorry guys, it's another murder mystery.  so i went for the romance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh, I don't know. I don't think any of them scream "AMATEUR HOUR". They don't necessarily tell me much about the book. The fantasy looks like fantasy and the romance looks like romance. Probably young-ish romance. The one calls itself "a thriller" as part of the title, but there's really no clue on the others without reading further. So, not sure they're all particularly _effective_ but they seem relatively professional looking to me.

Incidentally, I decided to go with  but I've put a couple of others on my "prime lending" wishlist.


----------



## geoffthomas

I decided to go with Pale Queen Rising.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I decided to go with Pale Queen Rising.


I might go with that one, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

October 2015 Kindle First Picks

6 choices, one pick

Science Fiction Thriller
Mystery
Experimental Fiction
Literary Fiction
Romantic Fantasy
Contemporary Fiction

Wasn't even hard for me this month: I went with the Mystery _The Mentor_


----------



## MichelleB675

I went with the sci-fi but the experimental one was tempting me as well, I may buy it later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Life and other etc. After reading the blurb, I'm not sure why it should be described as hilarious, but I guess I'll fund out.


----------



## 68564

What is meant by "experimental" fiction?


----------



## telracs

VydorScope said:


> What is meant by "experimental" fiction?


it's another science fiction/thriller. don't know why they are calling it "experimental"

and six choices and NOTHING is tempting me.

I don't like thrillers, and I hate starting series (and actually even if I were interested in starting a series that romantic fantasy doesn't interest me)


----------



## TomCrossley

"...Experimental literature refers to written work—usually fiction or poetry—that emphasizes innovation, most especially in technique..."

I just looked up a definition of Experimental Fiction online, hope that helps, sounds like quite an interesting genre to me


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wasn't even hard for me this month: I went with the Mystery _The Mentor_


I was going to go for that one too, but I'm always a bit wary of picking books which have been translated from another language. My experiences with those haven't been so good. You'll have to let us know what it's like.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I was going to go for that one too, but I'm always a bit wary of picking books which have been translated from another language. My experiences with those haven't been so good. You'll have to let us know what it's like.


That's a concern, of course, but I've found the Amazon imprints are pretty good. For example I think the translation of the Oliver Plotzsch books are decent. I'll definitely let you know when I've read it . . . I think it's up next after I finish my current book.


----------



## crebel

For the first time in a couple of months, I picked up a Kindle First book.  I also chose The Mentor.


----------



## CS

I'm torn between The Mentor and Life and Other Near-Death Experiences. Hmmm. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CS said:


> I'm torn between The Mentor and Life and Other Near-Death Experiences. Hmmm. Decisions, decisions...


I picked Life and, etc. I'm about 25% through. Not bad so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, I finished _The Mentor_ last evening . . . . I give it 3 stars. I actually (surprisingly!) wrote a fairly long review on GR (https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/1405686387?book_show_action=false) but here's the short and sweet: decent story generally well told but with some things that didn't work for me, to wit: London crime scene techs routinely carrying guns (!) and openly talking about falsifying evidence to get a conviction (only one instance of that but it was with the main investigator very early in the book and just rubbed me the wrong way) and the translation from Italian was done by a person who does most of his work for US publications.

I'm thinking the original might have been set in an Italian city and they moved it to London for the English translation -- they didn't really reference any London landmarks -- but then didn't adjust things to reflect differences in culture or how police act, behave, dress, and handle weapons. And the translator definitely used American terms -- like SUV instead of 'range rover' or 4 by 4. The dialogue felt American, too, rather than British.

I probably wouldn't have thought a thing about any of this if it had been set in any moderately large American City. 

OTOH, if the original, in Italian, _was_ set in London, then the author made no effort to research how things work there.


----------



## geoffthomas

I chose Infinity Lost just because it was the sci fi choice.
I did not feel an extraordinary attraction to any of the choices.
I did feel that 3 or 4 of them would be interesting reading, so I went with the genre I like most.
We shall see.


----------



## CegAbq

Went with The Mentor


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, I finished _The Mentor_ last evening . . . . I give it 3 stars. I actually (surprisingly!) wrote a fairly long review on GR (https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/1405686387?book_show_action=false) but here's the short and sweet: decent story generally well told but with some things that didn't work for me, to wit: London crime scene techs routinely carrying guns (!) and openly talking about falsifying evidence to get a conviction (only one instance of that but it was with the main investigator very early in the book and just rubbed me the wrong way) and the translation from Italian was done by a person who does most of his work for US publications.
> 
> I'm thinking the original might have been set in an Italian city and they moved it to London for the English translation -- they didn't really reference any London landmarks -- but then didn't adjust things to reflect differences in culture or how police act, behave, dress, and handle weapons. And the translator definitely used American terms -- like SUV instead of 'range rover' or 4 by 4. The dialogue felt American, too, rather than British.
> 
> I probably wouldn't have thought a thing about any of this if it had been set in any moderately large American City.
> 
> OTOH, if the original, in Italian, _was_ set in London, then the author made no effort to research how things work there.


This is what I was worried about so I gave this one a miss - but then I didn't take my own advice and went for _The Concealed_ instead.

Oh dear. I really don't think I can finish it. Not only is it overly melodramatic and repetitively slow, with a 'heroine' you just want to slap and say 'oh for God's sake woman, pull yourself together', but once again the translation lets it down. It wouldn't have been so bad if it was written in the third person, but this is a story narrated by an English girl, born and raised and living in England - and it's littered with Americanisms. I believe the translators are also German and while their English is excellent (which is not always the case with translators) they clearly have no idea that American English and British English vocabulary can differ considerably. Although I'm used to reading a lot of American authors, and don't even notice it in those books, I'm still finding it very irritating because I know it's wrong for this book.

Ah well, there's always next month.


----------



## CS

I ended up going with _Life and Other Near-Death Experiences_ last month. While none of the developments were particularly surprising, it wasn't meant to be a "plot twist" book anyway. I really liked it.

*November Picks: Choose one of six for FREE*

Romance

Christmas in Good Hope (A Good Hope Novel Book 1)
by Cindy Kirk

Historical Fiction

Daughter of Sand and Stone
by Libbie Hawker

Thriller

The Short Drop
by Matthew FitzSimmons

Fantasy

Gateway to Fourline (The Fourline Trilogy Book 1)
by Pam Brondos

Modern Fiction

The Burned Bridges of Ward, Nebraska
by Eileen Curtright

Experimental Fiction

Sleeping Embers of an Ordinary Mind 
by Anne Charnock

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/


----------



## geoffthomas

I have decided to go with the thriller: The Short Drop.


----------



## Linjeakel

geoffthomas said:


> I have decided to go with the thriller: The Short Drop.


Me too - this is the genre of book I read a lot and it sounds quite promising.


----------



## crebel

I was pleased to see Daughter of Sand and Stone by KB's own Libbie Hawker and had no problem making this my choice for November.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I chose The Short Drop on the theory my mother would like it, but I wasn't really enthused about any of 'em....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I was pleased to see Daughter of Sand and Stone by KB's own Libbie Hawker and had no problem making this my choice for November.


Same here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> I was pleased to see Daughter of Sand and Stone by KB's own Libbie Hawker and had no problem making this my choice for November.





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Same here.


This! Congrats to Libby!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

i went for the contemp romance.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished  The Short Drop.
I couldn't put it down.
A very good read and I do recommend it.


----------



## Dragle

Good grief, I've been busy and haven't been to the forum, and I guess I missed October Kindle First completely, and here it is halfway through November before I remembered Kindle First. For some reason, Amazon stopped sending me the email and without that reminder, I forgot!

Anyway, I picked The Short Drop. I like thrillers and it has many good reviews.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm glad I picked _The Short Drop_ - I enjoyed it - much better than the one I picked last month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I'm glad I picked _The Short Drop_ - I enjoyed it - much better than the one I picked last month.


I got that one as well . . . . with all the positive responses, I guess I'll move it up the TBR list.


----------



## CS

I can also recommend The Short Drop. Fun read, really interesting, and FitzSimmons did a very nice job of incorporating a lot of little descriptive details into his writing.


----------



## CS

I posted this before, but it got erased. Let's try this again... 

December 2015 Kindle First picks:

*Contemporary Fiction*

Out of Sorts
by Aurélie Valognes, Wendeline A. Hardenberg

*Thriller*

Terms of Use
by Scott Allan Morrison

*Conspiracy Thriller*

A Death in Sweden
by Kevin Wignall

*Coming of Age Fiction*

Before Goodbye
by Mimi Cross

*Modern Fiction*

The King of Taksim Square
by Emrah Serbes, Mark David Wyers

*Literary Fiction*

Grave of Hummingbirds
by Jennifer Skutelsky

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/

A good month! I went with The King of Taksim Square.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I went with Death in Sweden:


----------



## telracs

glad you found it a good month CS, i found absolutely nothing to interest me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Out of Sorts_ for me or maybe that's just my mood with this nasty weather we're having.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've gone for 

I did consider A Death in Sweden and I may well end up buying that one too, though I suddenly seem to have a lot of unread stuff on my Kindle I want to get through - not that I'm complaining.


----------



## geoffthomas

I also chose Death in Sweden:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> I also chose Death in Sweden:


I finished that a few days ago . . . I liked it well enough . . . found a fair amount fairly predictable and I wasn't completely satisfied with the ending, but it did fit.

Overall, I thought it moved a bit slow for a spy thriller, especially through the middle. I kept reading, but did find myself occasionally skimming when it was just the main character ruminating on his own life.

Call it 3 stars.


----------



## Dragle

For those who are subscribed to Kindle First, have you been getting your emails?  I haven't gotten any for months.  My Amazon settings show I am still subscribed, and last month I even tried unsubscribing and resubscribing, but here it is December and still no KF email.  Wondering if it is just me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> For those who are subscribed to Kindle First, have you been getting your emails? I haven't gotten any for months. My Amazon settings show I am still subscribed, and last month I even tried unsubscribing and resubscribing, but here it is December and still no KF email. Wondering if it is just me.


I think I got an email this month . . . . that's what reminded me to go look as I'd not seen the thread bumped here yet. Came on the 2nd or 3rd maybe?

Are you sure you're checking the right email address? It goes to the address on record at Amazon. AND . . . are you sure your mail client isn't flagging it as spam. Some are smart nowadays and will do that: if you regularly simply delete Amazon emails without actually opening them, it'll just start funneling all of them to the junk folder. You may have to tell it not to do that somehow.


----------



## Dragle

Yeah, I checked my spam folders and nothing there, plus I'm subscribed to Fire TV email and I've been getting those, so the email address is right.  Good suggestions.  Now at least I know others are getting the emails.


----------



## 68564

Amazon promotional emails can be sporadic at times from what I have seen. It is normal for one person to say " i gots them all!" and another to say "I never get one" and yet another to say "I sometimes get them."

Someone claiming to work for Amazon told me that there is intense competition on the inside for slots in the outgoing email and that is why you see that behavior. I have no idea if that is true or not but it sounds reasonably possible at least.

I did get it for December, but not November. I do normally get them, so who knows.


----------



## geoffthomas

I finished Death In Sweden.
I think I enjoyed it a little bit more than Ann did.
I might give it a 4.


----------



## CegAbq

No one's posted January's offerings yet? ? ... and the title of the thread seems to need updating?

I haven't completely decided yet, but I'm leaning towards Harmony Black. May also pre-order the Audible offer (I'm much more into audiobooks these days for my leisure reading


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sorry . . . started a new thread for the new year: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,228857.0.html


----------

